
Ask HN: Who wants to be hired? (December 2019) - whoishiring
Share your information if you are looking for work. Please use this format:<p><pre><code>  Location:
  Remote:
  Willing to relocate:
  Technologies:
  Résumé&#x2F;CV:
  Email:
</code></pre>
Readers: please only email these addresses to discuss work opportunities.
======
ISL
Location: Seattle

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Seattle or Boulder

Technologies: Precision Measurement/Metrology, data analysis/data science,
experimental design, vacuum, hardware, CNC/CAM, PCB layout, radioactive waste
disposal and more.

Résumé/CV: www.charliehagedorn.com

Email: charlie@charliehagedorn.com

I'm a Ph.D experimental physicist with fifteen years of experience in
precision-measurement and data-analysis. I build things, make measurements,
analyze data, and answer questions.

Looking to work with a professional manager/team on a problem that is
timeless, peaceful, and impactful.

~~~
rubidium
Charlie: as fellow AMO experimental physicist who got a PhD less than a year
ahead of you but went straight industry, I recommend you look into how to
translate your experience into what someone in industry may be looking for.
Brain dump to follow. Take or leave what you'd like.

One of the challenges of an experimental physicist PhD is that you're a very
good hack at nearly every engineering field, but not a product builder
(largely because the apparatus you're building is n=1). You're not an EE but
familiar with what they do and can "hack" their day job. You're not a ME but
can hack solidworks to make a part and putz in the machine shop. You're not a
programmer but can hack that too. You'd be great in any research environment,
but those are hard to find. R&D departments usually skew heavily D, and not so
much R.

I've found that systems engineering (the design and test type, not the network
admin type) is a solid field for experimental physicists. But most systems
engineers reside at bomb building companies. I've been fortunate to find a
good fit at a life sciences company that builds products for research labs.
Maybe you can too?

To the wider HN crowd, any other industry niches that you know of that fit the
experimental physicist skill-set? Usually something that mixes both hardware
and software is best. The typically advice I hear is become a programmer...
but code without hardware is boring :) _ducks_

P.S. Charlie, the research work you've done is _really_ cool stuff.

~~~
ISL
Thanks!

It's always a tricky messaging problem, as the people who need a physicist
have no idea that they exist. They think they need an engineer, or an analyst,
or a problem-solver, but the idea that experimental physicists might fit the
bill rarely comes up without a human-networking connection.

The other challenge is at my end, as I'm trying to remain a scientist at heart
-- very few applications are limited by the fundamentals of nature. The trick
is finding someone working on a problem that advances, in an absolute sense,
human progress. Have a real shot at quantum computing? I'm in. Have a
demonstrable shot at eradicating polio, improving desalinization, or helping
people authenticate news-sources online? Sounds good, let's do it.

------
Kliment
Location: Cologne, Germany

Note! Not looking for full time positions - I only take on project work.

Remote: Yes, strongly preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Embedded C++, Embedded C, Python, Electronics (design, layout,
prototyping, testing), 3D printing, electromechanical and robotic design and
prototyping

Résumé/CV: Email if needed

Email: kliment at 0xfb.com (yes, with a zero)

IRC: Kliment on the freenode network

I do custom electronics, robotics, and embedded software development - I
specialize in quickly turning ideas into prototypes. I've built custom
automation equipment for chemistry labs, sensors that are in use in
household/utility applications, control circuitry for construction equipment,
3d printing electronics, data acquisition equipment. No project too small. Few
projects too large. Deep discounts for open source hardware work.

I would also be happy to come over (anywhere in Europe) and teach any of the
above skills to a small group of interested people. I've taught courses in
electronic assembly (SMD), 3d printing (building/using printers, iterative 3d
model design using programming) and robot design and construction. I've taught
courses at several universities, hackspaces, company events and conferences.

------
ciguy
DevOps Practioner with over 15 years of experience designing and building
CI/CD pipelines and working with Cloud technologies. I've used almost all
major DevOps tools and platforms at this point. I'm looking for a startup or
two to work with closely as they build and improve their DevOps culture and
process. DevOps is more than a set of software so I try to work holistically
across departments to make entire companies more efficient.

Location: San Francisco

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: DevOps - Terraform, AWS, Google Cloud, Azure, Ansible, Chef,
Puppet, Python, Go, Docker

Résumé/CV: www.calebfornari.com

Email: calebfornari@gmail.com

Recruiter emails will be reported as spam, direct inquiries only please.

------
dcAnswers

      Location: Ann Arbor, Michigan, USA (near Detroit)
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: For the right position.
      Technologies: Python R, SQL, HTML CSS, Git, PostgreSQL, Tableau, Pandas, NLTK, Flask, Requests, TensorFlow, Bootstrap, 

and many more. Résumé/CV: Available upon request. Email: dan at dataconcord
dot com

About me: I've been an independent consultant focused on data analysis, data
science, and business intelligence for over 2 years. Most of my deliverables
have been in the form of interactive visualizations but I do everything in the
ETL to analysis to visualization pipeline. If you have needs related to those
types of roles, please email me.

I have over 10 years of experience in project management and general abstract
problem solving through my previous career in mechanical engineering. One of
my favorite things in the world is figuring out things that have not been
figured out before. Among my clients are a major automotive company whom I am
helping identify & analyze early stage startups and a company whose search
engine optimization I improved. The latter company is now the authority box on
Google. One of my side projects involves predictive analytics for the NFL that
depends on my ability to discover absent statistics.

------
oldboyFX
Remote two-person web development team, also hireable individually

Location: Central Europe

Remote: Yes, since the beginning of our careers

Willing to relocate: No, but we can visit

Email: ivor@codetree.co

My partner and I have extensive experience in architecting, building, and
managing large custom-made web applications.

Recent projects: [https://codetree.co/case-studies](https://codetree.co/case-
studies)

I (Ivor) specialize in front-end, but also do back-end(node) and UX design
(JS/TypeScript/Babel, React, Webpack, GraphQL, ESLint, CSS etc.).

My partner (Vedran) specializes in back-end, DevOps, system administration
(Ruby on Rails, Java, PostgreSQL, Elastic, Docker, AWS, etc.), and also does
light front-end work.

Throughout the last decade we built Airbnb-like platforms, music streaming
apps, healthcare/finance/construction apps, real-time GPS vehicle tracking
suites, worked on core systems of big data platforms (millions of daily
transactions) and more.

We mostly collaborate with companies, but also have a lot of positive
experiences assuming CTO-for-hire roles to work with non-technical founders.

Both of us are immediately available for full/part time contracts. The rate is
approximately $90/hour depending on engagement details.

Read more on [https://codetree.co/](https://codetree.co/)

Get in touch: ivor@codetree.co | Skype: ivor.reic (11am-10pm UTC)

------
Jane0617
Location: San Francisco Bay Area, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

I am seeking an entry-level data analyst or data scientist position. I’m
passionate about data and extracting value from data, and good at advanced
analytics skills and marketing campaign (funnel analysis and cohort analysis).
Also, I am very curious, detail-oriented, fast-learning, problem-solving and
proactive.

Technologies: R, SAS, MySQL & PostgreSQL, Python, Tableau, Power BI, GitHub,
Excel, PowerPoint, LaTeX, EViews, SPSS, MapInfo

Skills: Theory of Point and Interval Estimation and Hypothesis Testing,
Bayesian Methods, Experiential Designs (ANOVA, ANCOVA, AB testing, Multiple
Comparisons and Latin Square Designs (LSD)), Linear Regression, Machine
Learning (KNN, Logistic Regression, Naïve Bayes, K-means Cluster, SVM,
Decision Tree, Random Forest), Data Visualization (ggplot2, Tableau, Seaborn),
Deep Learning (Keras, TensorFlow, RNN, LSTM, CNN), Natural Language Processing
(Sentiment Analysis, N-grams, TF-IDF, Topic Modeling), Advanced SAS (SQL and
Macro), Advanced Statistical Theory (MLE, LRT, Monte Carlos), Data Synthesis,
Data Pipeline, Data Mining, Data Wrangling, Data Visualization, Statistical
Modeling, Machine Learning, Regression-based Models, Hypothesis Testing, Text
Mining, Cohort Analysis

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1K6hbKv6Go8fv5QSpANJoRsoVDtA...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1K6hbKv6Go8fv5QSpANJoRsoVDtAhdoBJ/view?usp=sharing)

Email: jane06172019@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/JaneLiu0617](https://github.com/JaneLiu0617)

------
BenoitP
Machine learning engineer, specialized in Explainable AI / ML

Recent Highlights:

* Implementation in Spark/Scala of treeinterpreter, currently used in production

* Participation to the FICO-Google Explainable Machine Learning Challenge

* Intuitive, visual data/signal explorer (work in progress, partial view at [http://explicable.ml](http://explicable.ml) (the 3D background view))

Location: Paris, France

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: for the right job, yes

Technologies: SHAP, RuleFit, Random Forest, Word2Vec, PCA, t-SNE, LSH, ROC,
Scikit-Learn, Spark, Weka, Databricks, BigQuery, Hive, Postgres, MySQL,
Oracle, AWS, Linux, Maven, Git, Java, Scala, Python, CAML, Elm, Javascript,
Spring, Primefaces, d3.js

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/benoitparis/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/benoitparis/)

Github: [https://github.com/benoitparis/](https://github.com/benoitparis/)

Email: benoit@explicable.ml

------
nalexn
Location: Russia

Remote: Yes (Worked remotely for > 3 years)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: iOS, Swift, Objective-C, Xcode, RxSwift, SwiftUI

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1rtHAyxPqeEcjSQKLz9F5Gqvm-1...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1rtHAyxPqeEcjSQKLz9F5Gqvm-150-Rzu)

Email: alexey {at} naumov.tech

Blog: [https://nalexn.github.io](https://nalexn.github.io)

\--------

Over the past eight years working as a software engineer, I grew to an iOS
team lead of a public FinTech company working from their headquarters in
Hollywood, CA, followed by starting my startup. Now I’m on the market for my
next professional challenge as a software engineer, who blends experience in
mobile app development and systems architecture with product-oriented
leadership and team coaching.

If you need an exceptionally skilled and proactive team player - check out my
LinkedIn / Resume to read more about my experience!

------
teetertater
New Grad Data Scientist / Machine Learning Engineer (May 2020) with experience
at 2 startups

    
    
       Location: Vienna, Austria
       Remote: Yes or On-Site
       Willing to relocate: Vienna or nearby
    
       Tech: Python, Scala, R, PyTorch, fast.ai, SQL, Docker, Kubernetes, GitHub/BitBucket LaTeX, NumPy
    
       Languages: English/Russian Native Speaker, German B2 (Conversational)
    

Résumé/CV: [https://www.yury.cc/resume.html](https://www.yury.cc/resume.html)

Website: [https://www.yury.cc/](https://www.yury.cc/)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/yzhuk](https://www.linkedin.com/in/yzhuk)

GitHub: [https://github.com/Teetertater](https://github.com/Teetertater)

Email: yuryivz@hotmail.com

------
dinoreic
Location: European Union

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Nope, but I can visit on a monthly basis and stay up to 2
weeks

Technologies: Ruby (on Rails, Solidus), JavaScript (React, Vue, Svelte),
PostgreSQL, AWS, HTML/SCSS, HTTP, Microservices

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dinoreic/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dinoreic/)

Email: reic.dino@gmail.com

I'm a seasoned expert with 15+ years of experience building my own web
products and helping other companies do the same, both remotely and on-site
(US and EU).

For the last 10+ years, I held numerous team lead positions and have worked
with both early-stage startups and large established companies. I have a lot
of experience with scripting languages, micro-service architectures, server
setups, and the web in general.

I'm available for both part and full-time contracts starting next week.

------
decasia
I'm a full stack web developer with a PhD in cultural anthropology. Especially
interested in building software that fits real human needs and solves real
problems.

Location: Atlanta, GA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Javascript/CSS/HTML (esp. Ember.js), Ruby/Rails, Python, Node,
Postgres, Redis, some PHP.

Résumé: [https://decasia.org/docs/et-tech.pdf](https://decasia.org/docs/et-
tech.pdf)

Story behind résumé:
[https://decasia.org/tech.html](https://decasia.org/tech.html)

Email: eli.thorkelson at gmail

~~~
at-fates-hands
How many people have asked you how you got from cultural anthropology to being
a developer?

I have a doctoral degree in cultural anthropology and get asked constantly how
I made the switch. I'd love to hear your story. . .

~~~
decasia
Hmm, you know, people don't actually ask me this all that much, because I've
just always done both development and anthropology alongside each other. So
I've had to make tradeoffs to balance between the two, but I have never really
had to make a single switch from one to the other.

In my experience, most anthropologists don't understand technical work very
clearly, so it's kind of opaque to them.

------
newgradapp
Location: San Francisco Bay Area

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Javascript, HTML/CSS, ML

Resume: On request

Email: a.huang@nyu.edu

Github: [https://github.com/sssss465](https://github.com/sssss465)

Recent graduate from New York University. Looking for new grad / junior roles
in full-stack, backend, or machine learning. Has experience working in the
front end and on the backend. Most recent role was working on model
compression on Tensorflow Lite. My interests lie in creating visualizations
and working with data. I have also created d3 chart statistics.

------
LyndsySimon

      Location: rural Arkansas
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: I’m a back-end focused dev, and prefer Python.
        I’ve experience in many language and stacks, and have
        a proven record of deeply learning new stacks quickly.
      Resume/CV: https://linkedin.com/in/LyndsySimon/
      Email: lyndsy@lyndsysimon.com
    

———

I’m looking for something long-term, preferably with a demonstrable positive
impact on the world. It doesn’t have to be “sexy”, it only has to be a “good
thing.”

------
epow
My name’s Ed. I’m a Senior Product Engineer. Having been primarily management
and process based for the first half of my career, I upskilled technically
some years ago to become a business/product focussed engineer. Having worked
for numerous years as a full stack developer, I am now perfectly placed to
deliver in a role that interfaces between technology, the business and
customers. Not detailed here, I have products I have built on the side as well
as consulting clients, the experience of which I draw upon in my work.

Location: Spain (Barcelona) - UK Native

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies:

    
    
      Client
        Frameworks/Paradigms: React, React Native, Graphql, Apollo 
        Client, NextJS,
        Redux, Redux Saga, Webpack, Styled Components, Storybook
        Languages: Typescript, Javascript, HTML, CSS
    
      Server
        Frameworks/Paradigms: Node, Graphql, Apollo Server, 
        Serverless, Meteor,
        Rails, Symphony, AWS Lambda, SQL (Postgress/Sqlite/MySql), 
        Mongo,
        DynamoDB
        Languages: Typescript, Javascript, Ruby, PHP, SQL
    
      Testing
        Jest, Mocha, Storyshots, Cypress, Cucumber, PHPUnit
    

CV: [https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ozz-
RdXI-F5NbbepmOFqXgySLeL...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ozz-
RdXI-F5NbbepmOFqXgySLeLZoLvN/view?usp=sharing)

email: elgpowderham@gmail.com

------
kazinator
Very experienced systems programmer: C, older school C++, Linux kernel,
embedded. Free software contributions. Major open source project. Lisp
hacker/researcher.

I'm not willing to relocate _permanently_ , and have a strong preference for
Japan.

Location: Vancouver, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: GNU/Linux kernel&userland, C, C++, Lisp

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/kaz-
kylheku-8a8b94197/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kaz-kylheku-8a8b94197/)

Email: click on HN profile.

------
sjsamson
Location: San Francisco, CA, USA

Remote: Preferred, but on-site is fine

Willing to relocate: No

Resume/CV: [https://linkedin.com/in/suri-samson](https://linkedin.com/in/suri-
samson)

Email: sjsamson86 at gmail d0t com

Technologies: Computing Infrastructure (Servers, Networking, Storage),
GNU/Linux, Docker, Kubernetes, VMware, OpenStack, CI/CD, Distributed Systems

About me: I am a Bay Area native and lifelong technologist. Built my first
computer when I was 8, got exposed UNIX/Linux systems and installed Red Hat
Linux and Slackware in late 1900s, which sparked my interest in technology and
set me on the path I am on. Experience and skills in the
Systems/Infrastructure/DevOps/SRE space, from the physical layer (data center
and computer hardware) up to supporting apps in production and the developers
that build them. Recent years focused on the emerging cloud native computing
stack, helping software developers and organizations be successful with it. I
bring a systems theory approach to thinking about and solving problems. Have
many areas of interest, and am also interested in applying my skillset into
various other (not traditionally considered tech) industries and verticals
like transportation, energy, water, agriculture, etc. that can have a large
positive societal impact.

------
nunoarruda
Front-End Angular Developer

Location: Europe

Remote: Yes, remote only

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: HTML, CSS, Sass, DOM, JavaScript, ES6/7/8, TypeScript, JSON,
AJAX, HTTP, Web APIs, RESTful APIs, Bootstrap, Angular, RxJS, NgRx, Ionic,
Angular Material, Wijmo, Karma, Jasmine, Protractor

Résumé/CV:
[https://nunoarruda.com/resume.pdf](https://nunoarruda.com/resume.pdf)

Email: nuno@nunoarruda.com

Looking for: Permanent but part-time (4 hours a day) employment

Hi, I'm Nuno, a Result-Oriented Front End Angular Engineer with a strong
technical skill-set, attention to detail, and 17 years of experience. I have a
passion for translating beautiful designs into functional user interfaces and
building great web applications.

I actively seek out new technologies and stay up-to-date on industry trends
and advancements. Continued education has allowed me to stay ahead of the
curve and deliver exceptional work to each employer I’ve worked for.

I've successfully delivered projects like a CSS UI library used by 17,000
employees, a mobile app that has 120,000+ users, and a web app serving over
100 million images. I've done frontend work for Adobe, Webflow, Bayer, among
other companies.

I'm originally from Portugal but I've been working remotely for the last 6
years for companies worldwide. I can be flexible in order to have overlapping
working hours with a distributed team.

------
rasikjain
Location: Greater New York

Remote: Yes (Remote Only)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies:

    
    
        • Web: ReactJs | ES6/7 | TypeScript | Redux | Node.js | Express.js | AngularJs | HTML5 | Bootstrap
    
        • Microsoft: .NET Core | C# | Asp.Net MVC | Web API | Linq | Entity Framework
    
        • Data: SQL Server | MySQL | MongoDB | Redis | CouchDB
    
        • Cloud: AWS | Azure | Docker | S3 | EC2 | SQS | SNS | RDS
    
        • Packages & Tools: Axios | GraphQL | Redux | WebPack | Babel | NPM | Git | Jenkins | Splunk | SumoLogic | Jira | Sitecore
    

Email: jainrasik [at] gmail.com

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.rasikjain.com/resume/](https://www.rasikjain.com/resume/)

Stackoverflow: [https://stackoverflow.com/users/1993944/rasik-
jain](https://stackoverflow.com/users/1993944/rasik-jain)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/rasikjain/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rasikjain/)

Github: [https://github.com/rasikjain](https://github.com/rasikjain)

Experienced (15+ years) Software Engineer & Architect with experience in FULL-
STACK applications in React.js / TypeScript / C# / AWS / Cyber Security.
Worked in different roles dealing with Product Development, Solution &
Enterprise Architecture, Security & Cloud.

------
jonpurdy
Location: Currently Toronto, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, moving to SF in two months for wife's job

Technologies (primary stack): Jira, Trello, Python, Flask, Vagrant, Docker,
Jenkins, Ethereum

Résumé/CV: jonpurdy.com/resume.pdf

Email: hn-201912@jonpurdy.com (will respond from my real one)

I'm primarily a Technical Project Manager looking to help teams build software
more efficiently.

In previous infrastructure roles I've spearheaded numerous projects, brought
service endpoint uptime from ~95% to 100%, took over and grew a team, and
improved team performance by implementing Infrascrum methodology. Since 2018,
I've implemented Scrum and Kanban, coached junior development teams, and
successfully completed and released multiple software projects, both internal
and for clients. I also acted as a product manager for many of the internal
products we created, developing product mission and vision statements,
roadmaps, gathered user feedback, and built user-facing documentation and
product websites.

Ideally, I'm looking for a SF Bay Area-based startup that has built (or is
close to completing) an MVP and is looking to scale the development team's
size and efficiency, as well as technical infrastructure.

I’m best able to fill the following roles: scrum master, product owner,
technical product manager, Agile coach, or project manager, or some sort of
combination of them.

Thanks and please email me if you have any questions or just want to chat.

------
zephyrfalcon
Location: Ocala, FL

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Python, relational databases (MS SQL Server, Postgres, MySQL),
web crawling, GUI development, scripting, automated testing, SQLAlchemy, web
development (esp. Flask, Django, Pyramid), ETL, REST APIs, parsing. Web
development: mostly React. Languages: Python of course, Scheme, Prolog, Lisp.
I have some familiarity with many other languages, like C, C#, Ruby, OCaml,
Elixir, Clojure, Haskell, etc, and in most cases I can probably quickly become
productive in them, if you have an existing projects in one of these
languages. (I am always eager to pick up new programming languages or
technologies.)

Resume/CV:
[http://aquila.blue/misc/resume.html](http://aquila.blue/misc/resume.html)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/hans-
nowak-16a9b316a/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/hans-nowak-16a9b316a/)

Github: [http://github.com/zephyrfalcon](http://github.com/zephyrfalcon)

also: [http://bitbucket.org/zephyrfalcon](http://bitbucket.org/zephyrfalcon)

and: [http://gitlab.com/zephyrfalcon](http://gitlab.com/zephyrfalcon)

Email: zephyrfalcon at gmail.com

Note: At this time I am looking for part-time work, preferably 20 hours a week
or less.

------
rmbibeault
Location: Boston, MA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (Highly interested in relocating to Silicon Valley,
or San Fransisco, or other major tech hubs/cities, such as NYC, also
interested in staying in the Boston area)

Technologies: Common Lisp, Python, Linux, git (some knowledge of rust, and C)

Github: github.com/Duderichy

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/rbibeault](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rbibeault)

Resume: see LinkedIn, and message me there, or email me for a copy.

Email: RichardMBibeault@gmail.com

I passed the triplebyte interview.

Physics major (Bachelors of Science) turned software developer. One year as a
backend developer at a common lisp shop. Looking for a linux based company.
(macOS as workstation computer/laptops is great too!). Avid learner, I try to
read and learn as much as possible, I've recently gone through Designing Data
Intensive Applications, and Designing Distributed Systems.

Would be glad to work at a company that uses a functional language, such as
Haskell, especially if they don't expect new employees to come in already
knowing the language. Also highly interested in companies using Rust, python,
or go.

Ambitious: only been at the company a year and spent a significant amount of
time this summer directing an intern, overhauled the build system the company
uses internally (set up jenkins over previous system).

Eager to learn as much as I can.

~~~
imeyou
Sent you a msg on Linkedin for a ML Data Engineer role with a series B startup
(near LA downtown, CA)

------
jcconnell
I’m ready to transition from working as a contractor to joining a team. I
really want to learn from and collaborate with more experienced and
knowledgeable people. I was most interested in machine learning and
information security curriculum while studying so I'd love if my next role
fell into one of those categories. That said, my experience as a contractor
and my hobbies have made me a good generalist.

    
    
      Location: Honolulu, HI
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Python, Javascript, Google Apps Script, Linux, React, AWS / GCP / Heroku / Etc, Fullstack
      Résumé/CV: https://jcconnell.com/resume
      Email: jc@jcconnell.com
    

Experience with:

    
    
      - Automating workflows for healthcare providers
      - Integrating APIs for use in Home Automation / IoT
      - Building Python wrappers for easy API interaction
      - Connecting supply chain and inventory management software for realtime price and availability updates
      - Linux containerization and virtualization
      - Used ML frequency analysis and replacement to circumvent firewalls and deliver malicious payloads
      - Wrote a ML stock trading algorithm that implemented Q-Learning

------
Dim25

      Location: San Francisco, CA, USA  
      Remote: Yes  
      Willing to relocate: Yes  
      Technologies:  Startup Founder, PM, Full-stack with Machine Learning; Automation; Python and Web dev experience.  
      Résumé/CV: https://bitly.com/dima_cv1  
      Email: dima_cv1@protonmail.com  
    

Hi all, I'm Dima
([https://www.linkedin.com/in/dim25/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dim25/)),
worked on various tech (Webdev+Python+ML) and non-tech roles.

Most recent projects:

* Analyzing millions of job postings. Orchestration (Airflow, Docker); Data gathering (Selenium; Scrapy; MitmProxy), enrichment, and analytics. [Role: Founder + core developer]

* CCTV Stream analytics (TensorFlow computer vision w/ Kurento WebRTC gateway). [Role: ML engineer]

Previously:

* Co-founder at MBaaS startup. 'Firefighter' from $0 to $120K MRR.

* Hired and managed a team of 15 mobile developers to assist with the delivery of the #1 mobile banking app in Russia (iOS + Android).

* AWM, rev-share with Kinks (guys from San Francisco Armory).

Especially good match: if you need a cost-efficient prototype; fix and deliver
your machine learning or automation strategy; looking for an early-stage full-
stack dev with ML experience; or have a remote team you don’t have time to
manage.

Let's connect:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dim25/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dim25/)

------
ag_user123
Location: Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not at the moment

Technologies: JavaScript, ES6+, Node.js, Koa(Express), React.js, Gatsby,
GraphQL, Redux, D3.js, Wordpress, React Native, Webpack, PostgreSQL,
Bootstrap, Heroku, Firebase, TypeScript and more.

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ngTkTVeDaakyFxEmPyyqyMuKxD6...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ngTkTVeDaakyFxEmPyyqyMuKxD6MR_ja/view)

Email: mail@andrejgajdos.com

I am a freelance full-stack web developer with over six years of experience
delivering software. I have worked for clients all around the world in many
different industries. I have delivered solutions for startups, digital
agencies and big companies, such as Apple. I have background in computer
science and am able to create everything from small business websites to
custom web applications.

Personal Website: [https://andrejgajdos.com](https://andrejgajdos.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrejgajdos](https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrejgajdos)

Github: [https://github.com/AndrejGajdos](https://github.com/AndrejGajdos)

------
MarcelOlsz
Location: Canada (Toronto downtown)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Frontend: react/redux/redux-
saga/vue/vue-x/graphql/webpack/typescript.

Backend: nodejs/express/sequelize/knex/typescript/postgres.

Résumé/CV: [https://olsz.me/docs/updated-
resume.pdf](https://olsz.me/docs/updated-resume.pdf)

Email: hi@olsz.me

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/molsz/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/molsz/)

About: I've worked primarily with early stage startups building out high
conversion landing pages, onboarding flows, and beautiful app dashboards
across a multidude of sectors, primarily finance. I absolutely love building
startups and all the technologies included at every stage. I've launched a few
of my own SaaS projects as well.

Looking for frontend, backend, design, or a combination of either

Technologies

    
    
      Client
    
        Frameworks/Paradigms: React, React Native, Graphql, Vue, VueX, Nuxt, Redux, Redux Saga, Webpack, MobX, Flutter, and a multitude of others
    
        Languages: Typescript, Javascript (ES), HTML, SCSS, PostCSS, LESS
    
      Server
    
        Frameworks/Paradigms: Node, Graphql, Serverless, AWS, SQL (Postgress/Sqlite/MySql), GO
    
        Languages: Typescript, Javascript, Golang
    
      Testing
    
        Jest, Mocha, Chai, Sinon
    
      Design
    
        Sketch, Invision, Figma, Adobe Suite

------
playing_colours
Location: Berlin, Germany

Remote: Yes, strongly preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: data engineering, engineering leadership.

I have experience in

    
    
        - starting engineering department and delivering MVP in startups, making pragmatic technical choices there, 
        - working as a tech lead / architect within a single team or across a few teams, balancing business and technical needs.
    

Technical focus:

    
    
        - data pipelines, distributed systems, backends, automation of data processing,
        - Scala, Python data stacks, Spark, Kafka, Sql/NoSql databases, AWS, CI/CD,
        - I like coding, but recently it was not my main responsibility at work.
    

I am looking for a remote position with the following components

\- Strong engineering: areas related to distributed systems, computations,
data processing,

\- Leadership: I would prefer a role like architect, principal engineer. I
have experience in managing teams, but I am not a JIRA / Scrum guy, I focus on
engineering, heping engineers to do their best work and be productive,
communications, and product.

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dvorobiov/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dvorobiov/)

Email: 2belikespring #at# g mail.com

Contract or full-time.

------
dvt
SEEKING WORK | Los Angeles | Remote

I'm an expert engineer and data professional interested in consulting and
architecting data pipelines. At Edmunds.com, I worked on a fairly successful
ad-tech product and my team bootstrapped a data pipeline using Spark,
Databricks, and microservices built with Java, Python, and Scala.

These days, I work for a "new media" company you probably heard of and, over
the past year, I re-built an ETL Kubernetes stack, including data loaders and
extractors that handle >10,000 API payload extractions daily.

My area of expertise includes data interoperability with Facebook Marketing,
Facebook Graph, Instagram Graph, Google DFP, Salesforce, etc. That I'm a top-
tier developer goes without saying. I'm interested in flexing my consulting
muscle and can help with best practices, architecture, and hiring.

Would love to connect even if it's just for networking!

Blog: [https://dvt.name/](https://dvt.name/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/dvx](https://github.com/dvx)

Resume/contact: [https://dvt.name/resume/](https://dvt.name/resume/)

------
xelxebar
I am the opposite of a grunt worker.

If you want someone who will pursue a multifaceted understanding of your
problem, hire me. If you need someone tenacious enough to face an intractible
problem, hire me. If you would like someone meticulous and intention-filled in
both their code and their words, hire me.

I will be one of your team's greatest assets, guaranteed.

    
    
      Location: Obihiro, Hokkaido, Japan
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Experience: 5 years professional software development, 20 years tinkering with Linux userspace and programming languages, Master's in Algebraic Geometry
      Technologies: Linux userspace, Shell, C, Haskell, Scheme, J (language), Python
      Résumé/CV: https://wilsonb.com/cv.pdf 
      Email: employment@wilsonb.com
    

Personally, I will be biased toward opportunities offering experience in
"interesting" languages (e.g. Haskell, Lisp, APL/J, etc.) My background is
diverse enough to make summaries almost meaningless, but suffice it to say
that I virtually grew up hacking around on Linux boxes and with programming.
My education is in pure math, with a special interest on algebra, linear and
otherwise.

My strongest asset is the ability to quickly asborb and develop an intricate,
protean understanding of complex issues. It's a skill not limited just to
technical problems. My weakest point is excessive curiosity which tempts me
down exciting rabbit holes. I use the task managing system taskwarrior to keep
this in check. The thing I care about most on a team is strong communication.
I almost subconciously take on the role of mediator and communications
facilitator due to this value.

Looking forward to hearing from you!

------
davidmott

      Location: UK, worldwide
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: below
      Résumé/CV: below
      Email: contact@davidmott.com
    

Hi HN!

I am currently open for projects. I'm seeking for long-term projects and I'm
also at present offering a 20% discount to those comfortable in me adding
their finished product to my public portfolio however this is not compulsory
nor a requirement. I also offer further discounts for projects that require
more than __1 __platform (ie, a website and mobile app build).

 __About me __I 'm a Developer/Designer based in London (UK) who spends his
time building products for entrepreneurs and businesses worldwide. These
products include iOS and Android Apps, Websites and Mobile/Web Games. I have
produced platforms for a variety of industries such as: Gambling, Social
media, Fashion and more.

 __Portfolio: __[https://www.davidmott.com/](https://www.davidmott.com/)

 __Skillset __

* HTML /HTML5/CSS/CSS3/JavaScript * PHP/Python/Ruby/Laravel/MySQL/Node.js/AngularJS/AJAX/Go/Perl/Django * Photoshop/Illustrator * Java/C++/C#/C/ASP.NET/Unity * Swift/Android * React/Ionic * UX/UI * API/Bots * 3rd party applications and popular CMS platforms

For any enquiries you're welcome to reach out to me via Skype/Mobile/Email
which can be found through my personal website, or by booking meetings in
London. If you require an NDA before chatting kindly let me know.

If you've made it down to here, thanks for reading!

------
z546
Location: India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies/Skills: Natural Language Processing, Deep Learning, pandas,
numpy, tensorflow, python, gcloud (gcp), aws, docker, sklearn

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1WiYxICiUjAumAK67t8NRHc7Ah9f...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1WiYxICiUjAumAK67t8NRHc7Ah9fRaCUs/view?usp=sharing)

Email: sharmabhanu546@gmail.com

Work Experience: >2 years

I have been working as a Machine Learning engineer for more than two years. I
have majorly worked on deriving insights from legal contracts. I have worked
variety of different models such as building BERT based legal NER systems,
question answering models for contracts, abstractive text summarisers using
transformers. I have also been involved in developing auto-train pipelines and
an hierarchical multi-classifier system that produces a RAG analysis for a
given legal contract. Apart from NLP i have also worked on object detection
and localisation task along with image captioning. I also have experience in
deploying the models to production using tf serving, docker and kubernetes.
More information about my work and various projects can be found in my CV.

------
unixsheikh
Currently I'm looking for new opportunities, only remote and preferably part
time or about 6 hours a day.

I will help your company become much better at what you do!

I have many years of experience with Linux and BSD system administration (many
different tasks). And I have been doing PHP programming and SQL (nor ORM, but
real SQL) for more than 20 years.

I also enjoy programming in Go. But many other IT related work are also of
interest.

    
    
      Location: Europe/Copenhagen
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Debian/Ubuntu Linux, Arch Linux, OpenBSD, FreeBSD, Alpine Linux, Apache, NGINX, MySQL/MariaDB, Galera, Sphinx, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Redis, SQLite, OpenSSH, Git, Mercurial, Shell scripting, DHCP, DNS (DNSMasq, Bind, Unbound), OpenNTPD, PF (OpenBSD firewall), iptables (Linux firewall), ZFS, Btrfs, GlusterFS, NFS, Samba, OpenSMTPD, Postfix, SpamAssassin, Dovecot, GnuPG, rsync, ProFTPD, PureFTPd, PHP, Go, Python, HTML, CSS, XML, JSON, SQL, NoSQL, Make and Hardware troubleshooting (x86).
      Resume/CV: https://unixsheikh.com/cv.html
      Email: Add [job] to [unixsheikh dot com]

------
SamWhited
I am a backend developer with a background working on highly scalable systems,
event sourcing, message buses, and more recently, containers. I have worked
remote at a number of jobs and am accustomed to getting things done while
having to be proactive about communicating with teammates. I have worked on a
great deal of open source including on the Go programming language, various
XMPP clients and libraries, etc. and have contributed to standards bodies such
as the XMPP Standards Foundation and the IETF. Most recently I have worked for
Docker but sadly they are selling half the company as you might have hard, so
I am tentatively keeping my ears open for other opportunities. Let's chat and
see if my experience would be a good fit for your team!

    
    
      Location: Atlanta, GA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Go (golang), Rust, Python, Terraform, LaTeX, Jabber/XMPP, Linux, BDSs, SmartOS
      Résumé/CV: Email for PDF résumé, or get a summary at: https://stackoverflow.com/users/story/1087001
      Email: sam@samwhited.com

------
jlebar
Location: SF Bay Area

Remote: Yes, and I have 3yr experience working remotely.

Willing to relocate: Unlikely, but possibly

Technologies: I am a systems programmer, Google L6 tech lead and recently
manager. Most recently I worked on compilers for ML, targeting CPUs and GPUs.
C++, CUDA, LLVM, Python.

Résumé/CV: [http://jlebar.com/resume.pdf](http://jlebar.com/resume.pdf)

Email: In resume

I am looking for a meaningful _climate-change_ job.

~~~
imeyou
Hey Justin, you have some great experience! Take a look at layer9.ai venture-
backed stealth-mode startup working in the Data Privacy space, operating at
the intersection of Microservices Infrastructure and Machine Learning. Would
you be keen to chat more?

------
Liquix
Location: _Burlington, Vermont_

Remote: _Yes_

Willing to relocate: _Yes_

Technologies: _SQL Server 2008-2016, SSIS, SSRS, database design /tuning,
Python, C#, C++, OpenGL, Vue_

Résumé/CV: [https://drive.google.com/file/d/1MYbgFmGX-
DWFybgD0NclHixKjYH...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1MYbgFmGX-
DWFybgD0NclHixKjYH01eMy/view?usp=sharing)

Email: _See Résumé_

------
n_sanity
Location: Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: C, C++, Python (Django), TypeScript, JavaScript (React, Redux),
Bash, Java, Git, Perforce, Docker, Kubernetes, Jenkins

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1JemzuonjNJGrK3-QA17R8Q3pe60...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1JemzuonjNJGrK3-QA17R8Q3pe60HOnsr/view?usp=sharing)

Github:
[https://github.com/CoffeeTableEspresso](https://github.com/CoffeeTableEspresso)

Email: thiabaud.engelbrecht(at)gmail(dot)com

Currently living in Vancouver but looking to relocate. Please reach out to me
if anything in my résumé interests you.

Interested in C/C++ work, or back-end. A project I'm working on that I'm
particularly proud of is a programming language I've written from scratch in
C: [https://github.com/yasl-lang/yasl](https://github.com/yasl-lang/yasl).

I've also done full-stack work, and recently did some lower level C++ work on
the latest Call of Duty.

------
Ods25
Location: Milton, FL

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: x86/ARM/MIPS, C,C++,Java,Python , GDB/GEF/PEDA, IDA
Pro/Radare2/Ghidra, more than familiar & comfortable with data structures and
algorithms (trees, linked-lists, the stack, etc) , focused on reverse
engineering and exploit development projects and materials (specifically
[https://beginners.re/](https://beginners.re/) and
[https://www.elearnsecurity.com/course/exploit_development_st...](https://www.elearnsecurity.com/course/exploit_development_student/)
).

Résumé/CV: Currently a student and half-time tutoring C++,Java,Python, and
Mathematics. One semester with one class left until graduation.
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6ERzIR4DGMud2FadFkwSkZhRlN...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6ERzIR4DGMud2FadFkwSkZhRlNGZXlidmFadWhhWmRuU0xV/view)

Email: scott.edward.butts@gmail.com

------
derek-pryor
Developer with very strong and deep Python skills. I have worked all over the
stack from low level C to cloud based systems. I have worked in Python, C, C#,
Java, Javascript, Bash, Haskell/Ocaml, Multiple SQL dialects, have strong
networking skills, and experience being the interface between the
company/project and the customer.

Location: Portland Oregon

Remote: Yes (4 years experience)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Currently Python / Django / Docker / AWS and previous experience
with C / C# / Java / Javascript / Bash / Haskell / Ocaml / MySQL / MSSQL.

Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1HUu2D9vXqQWC3FkNy9tldLGeoS...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1HUu2D9vXqQWC3FkNy9tldLGeoSZm6com)

Github: [https://github.com/derek-pryor](https://github.com/derek-pryor)
(mostly under [https://github.com/jhuapl-boss/](https://github.com/jhuapl-
boss/))

Email: Derek.M.Pryor@gmail.com

------
zacsmith
Location: Hamilton, New Zealand Remote: Yes (required). But can travel up to
30% Willing to relocate: No Technologies: Node.js, JavaScript, Kubernetes,
SQL, Redis, GCP, C#, Python Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/zacsmithnz](https://www.linkedin.com/in/zacsmithnz)
(or email me for a pdf resume) Email: ztsmith@gmail.com

I'm an American citizen based in New Zealand, looking for a remote engineering
role, preferably with a US company. I've successfully worked remotely from New
Zealand in several different roles. I am available to travel up to 30%.

I have a wealth of experience building, scaling, and supporting large web
applications and API's. As a full stack engineer, I tend to focus more on
quality driven back-end development. But I also dabble in the front-end and go
deep on infrastructure and platform concerns. The last few years my primary
technology has been Node.js, but I'm very open to other ecosystems. Especially
Python, Go, Elixir.

------
gkiranp
Location: Penang, Malaysia

Remote: OK

Willing to relocate: Yes, (to Central Europe and UK regions only)

Technologies: C, C++, C++-11/14, Python, Qt(4.x and 5.x), Embedded System,
System Programming, MISRA, Adaptive-AUTOSAR, Linux, Android-NDK STL,
Algorithms, Data-Structure, Design Patterns, UML modeling, Embedded System

Résumé/CV:
[https://gkiranp.github.io/cv.pdf](https://gkiranp.github.io/cv.pdf)

Email: mail2kpuranik@gmail.com

\- Highly skilled and self-motivated software developer having 11 years of
experience in Embedded system design and development for Firmware, Middleware
and Applications.

\- Modern C++ 11/14 and Concurrent programming knowledge; experience in
working on Safety Critical standards, such as IEC61508 and EN50128; fluency in
implementing flexible solutions for frequent changes and easy maintenance.

\- Hands-on experience in using wide range of analysis tools, performance
tuning tools and development and debugging tools in embedded system and
Internet Of Things (IOT); troubleshooting experience on embedded targets using
oscilloscope and logic analyzer.

------
MrFoof
Location: Boston, MA

Remote: Open (and have completed several successful projects remotely)

Willing to Relocate: Unlikely, but may for the right opportunity

Technology: SQL Server and other relational databases, SQL, ETL, database
performance tuning (specialty), C#, PowerShell. Not married to Windows or
Microsoft-stack. Have worked with too many programming languages to list, and
can read/write anything C-like.

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/robgomes/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/robgomes/)

Email: See profile, or contact via LinkedIn

\-----

Contract or perm. Database-oriented specialist with 20 years of application
and service performance tuning, operations assessment, ETL development, with
some DevOps and IAC. I take on "disasters" with gusto, and tend to enjoy
working on the things no one else wants to deal with. I've done a bit of
everything in my career, which gives me the unique perspective to approach any
problem from multiple angles. New tech definitely not a requirement, but
always welcomed.

------
hostedmetrics
Location: United States (Puerto Rico) GMT-4

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: data analytics and monitoring, see bottom for details

Email: heliodor [ a@t ) [ hostedmetrics ) d-o-t c-o-m

I offer two services:

1) Design and implemention of data processing systems.

2) Data analytics and business intelligence to measure and improve the
business performance of growing products.

I will instrument your software to produce the necessary metrics, measure
conversion rates, set up insightful dashboards, and best of all: optimize and
grow! Both now and down the road.

About me: My passion for metrics and data analytics goes more than nine years,
when I joined as one of the first handful of engineers on the Data Analytics
team at Squarespace. More recently, I have performed traffic, conversion, and
profit analysis for an affiliate marketer.

Available on a contract/consulting basis.

A few keywords for people using search: business intelligence, data analytics,
data warehousing, ETL, data visualization, reporting, time series, Django,
InfluxDB, Prometheus, Graphite, Grafana, Segment, TimescaleDB, RedShift,
contractor, consultant.

------
rodolphoarruda
Location: Brazil, GMT -3

Remote: Yes, preferably

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Teamwork, MS Project, Trello, Basecamp, Salesforce Etc.

Résumé: Program/Project manager with +15 years of experience in the
implementation of business solutions for a wide range or organizations, from
startups to the enterprise. I can play double role BA/PM if needed. I speak
Portuguese, Spanish and English. I can manage projects using agile methods or
taking subsets of PMI/PMBoK defined processes. I've been working remotely
since 2006, so I'm pretty "self-everything": self-motivated, self-disciplined,
self-directed and so on. Where I can help: if your product/service requires
coordination of resources both on your side and/or on the customer side to put
things in alignment for success, value creation, ROI etc. I can be your guy on
the ground managing that process.

Contact me: [http://rodolphoarruda.pro.br](http://rodolphoarruda.pro.br)

------
lambda123
From developing MVP from scratch alone, to doing growth hacking, to leading
international teams spanning across continents, I have done it all.

Location: Asia. Internet. Planning to relocate to Canada soon.

Remote: Yes.

Resume:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1fvnKGKM6T2yAtkMhShAyxJtS...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1fvnKGKM6T2yAtkMhShAyxJtSgcdAw-
XO-HmnaaMvihw/edit?usp=sharing)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Rails 2.x, Rails 3.x, Rails 4.x , Rails 5.x, Rails 6.x Sinatra,
Ruby 1.8, Ruby 1.9, Ruby 2.x, Elixir/Phoenix React.js, Haml, Sass, Bootstrap,
Javascript, CoffeeScript, Jquery, Spring, Zeus, Geokit, Geocoder, ImageMagick,
MiniMagick, Rmagick, PalerClip, CarrierWave, Devise, Sidekiq, ActiveAdmin,
RailsAdmin, CanCan, Nokogiri, FriendlyId, Ckeditor, Liquid, SimpleForm, Rspec,
Cucumber, Postgresql, Mysql Git, Github, Vim, Ubuntu

Email: sunil.sks222@gmail.com

------
atomashpolskiy
Location: Moscow, Berlin

Remote: Yes (Worldwide)

Willing to relocate: Yes (Berlin)

Technologies: Java, Rust, P2P

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tomashpolsky/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tomashpolsky/)

Github: [https://github.com/atomashpolskiy](https://github.com/atomashpolskiy)

Email: nordmann89 at google mail

I am a backend/systems developer with strong affinity for data processing and
storage, messaging, distributed and decentralized systems.

I have a successful track record of leading and delivering complex projects at
well-known financial institutions and software product companies.

I would love to join a small focused team of experts, especially in the area
of systems development.

Additionally, I am the author of:

\- a popular BitTorrent library (Java),

\- a face detection library (Rust),

\- an application for EEG research, developed for a French medical research
institution (Java),

and a leading contributor to several other OSS projects.

------
mchisto

      I build scalable service-based systems capable of handing millions of users (most recently at Nike).
      7+ years in the industry / CS undergrad.
      Experience working at both startups and large enterprises.
      AI / reinforcement learning as a hobby (completed specialization on Coursera).
    
      Location: Portland, OR (US Citizen)
      Remote: willing to try (3+ years experience working with distributed teams)
      Willing to relocate: open to ideas, but won't move to SF Bay Area or LA.
      Technologies: 
        -> Preferred languages: Scala, Haskell, Rust
        -> Async architecture toolbox: Kafka, RabbitMQ, SQS/SNS
        -> Big Data stack: Spark, Hive, HBase
        -> RL: PyTorch
    
      LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/maxchistokletov/
      Email: Just reach out to me through LinkedIn. I will be happy to share my email if necessary. Or reply here.

~~~
nikkinotnicole
I messaged you on Linkedin :) feel free to email me nicole AT functionalworks
DOT com

------
gmcerveny
Location: St Louis, MO

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: iOS, web, music technology

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.artfulmedium.com/2019-work](https://www.artfulmedium.com/2019-work)

Email: [https://www.artfulmedium.com](https://www.artfulmedium.com)

I’m a music app developer with 15+ years experience building software.

I’ve been the technical co-founder on two music tech startups with pre-seed
level funding. Wimbo licensed music from major publishers to sell popular
songs in stem format. Grüv was a Stanford StartX company that built easy to
play virtual instruments.

I’ve spent the last 4 years freelancing in music tech.

Outside of music tech, I’ve worked for Techstars launching the cloud class of
2011 and numerous other early stage companies as software developer.

My 2019 summary and contact is available here:
[https://www.artfulmedium.com/2019-work](https://www.artfulmedium.com/2019-work).

------
zackmorris
Location: Boise, Idaho (USA)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: PHP, SQL, Javascript/HTML/CSS, Swift, Objective-C, C++, MATLAB,
Python, Shell, Assembly, Docker

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1YImD1GuqRc8DGJDPbAsnlqOt4n2...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1YImD1GuqRc8DGJDPbAsnlqOt4n2Sw8XT/view)

Email: zmorris at gmail dot com

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/zack-
morris-48996538/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/zack-morris-48996538/)

Github: [https://github.com/zmorris](https://github.com/zmorris)

Full stack web and mobile developer looking for projects that use rapid
application development frameworks like Laravel, Meteor, React and Vue. Also
interested in MATLAB, TensorFlow, test-driven/behavior-driven development
(TDD/BDD) and professional development.

------
saelamin
\----------------------------------------------------------

* Location: Atlanta, GA USA

* Remote: Yes

* Willing to relocate: No

* Technologies: Full stack developer and designer. PHP, Laravel, Javascript, ES6, React, jQuery, HTML/CSS, SASS, LESS, MySQL, AWS, Linux, Web APIs, RESTful APIs, WordPress

* Resume/CV: [http://23andwalnut.com](http://23andwalnut.com)

\----------------------------------------------------------

15 years total programming experience, 10+ years building for the web, 5 years
technology and strategy consulting. I provide full service software
development and combine strategy, technology, and design to solve complex
business challenges. Extensive experience taking projects from concept all the
way through launch and have worked with clients of all sizes, from individuals
and startups to multinational enterprise companies.

\----------------------------------------------------------

* Email: projects [at] 23andwalnut.com

\----------------------------------------------------------

------
wcunning
I'm a powertrain controls engineer for one of the big three, working on DAT
systems on the powertrain side of the interface, and I am now looking to move
further into the autonomous vehicle space. I have experience with automotive
standards and practices, underlying vehicle architectures and the reams of
documentation and safety analysis required of modern systems. I have a
Master's in EE: Systems with a focus in controls and signal processing and
prior experience with machine learning, though that knowledge is a little
rusty.

Location: Ann Arbor, MI

Remote: Open to it

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C/C++, SysML, Model Based Design, ISO26262, Embedded system
design, controls and signal processing, some machine learning

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/william-
cunningham-6b63a656/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/william-
cunningham-6b63a656/)

Email: wdocunningham@gmail.com

(edited for format)

------
52-6F-62
Location: _Toronto, Canada_

Remote: _Yes_

Willing to relocate: Not likely within the next year

Technologies: _Mixed experience levels with JS /TypeScript (mainly back-end,
some React, Vue, Electron), NodeJS, Python, MySQL, MongoDB, Go, C_

Résumé/CV: _[https://robertfairley.com/cv](https://robertfairley.com/cv) _

Email: _rrafairley @ gmail_

\---

I've worn different hats at different times in my current role, but currently
mainly focused on digital publishing engineering. Recently developed a system
for transforming simplified inDesign export data into well-formed Apple News+
formatted magazine content. For that reason I'm proud to say you can now find
me on the Macleans magazine (Canada) masthead (Apple News+ edition).

I also started and support a couple of open-source Apple News libraries with
some growing community support because of the lack of information and help
available at my latest project's outset.

------
tuckpuck
Location: Boulder, Colorado

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JS/ES6, SASS/CSS, React, Git/GitHub, Gatsby, jQuery, User
Interface Design, Responsive Web Development, Node.js, Express.js, Developer
Tools, Agile, WordPress, Bootstrap

Résumé/CV: Available on request. See Github, LinkedIn, and my portfolio:

Email: tuckertriggs(at)gmail.com

Website: [https://tuckertriggs.com](https://tuckertriggs.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/tuckertriggs](https://linkedin.com/in/tuckertriggs)

Github: [https://github.com/tuckpuck](https://github.com/tuckpuck)

Full-stack developer (Front-End focused) specializing in using Javascript,
React, and other modern web tools to build user-focused websites and web apps.
I have strong web fundamentals and a versatile skill set. Experienced working
remotely and collaboratively.

------
smrr723
Location: UK (Glasgow, Aberdeen, Edinburgh, Remote)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby, Rails (TDD & BDD with RSpec, Cucumber, Capybara),
Javascript (Node, React)

Résumé/CV: [http://tiny.cc/z3irdz](http://tiny.cc/z3irdz)

Website: [http://smrry.com](http://smrry.com)

Email: sm@smrry.com

Mid-level Ruby Developer with remote working experience; worked on multiple
high traffic web platforms, most recently for an EdTech startup. Background in
Mechanical Engineering and interested in anything related to
Engineering/Robotics/Space/AI&ML and startups in general. I'm open to
anything, but I'm specifically looking for companies who put a focus on best-
practice engineering and take time to do things right so they have a well
oiled piece of software rather than a steaming heap of copypasta code that's
impossible to maintain.

------
jaredmosley
Location: Dallas, TX

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Fullstack development, Javascript, Node.js, Angular, Java,
Mulesoft, Python, SQL, Linux

Résumé/CV: [https://drive.google.com/open?id=1C8OVbmk-
QET4Y6DsNueoDtWKK9...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1C8OVbmk-
QET4Y6DsNueoDtWKK9..).

Email: JaredLMosley@gmail.com

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/jared-
mosley-a23a49140/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jared-mosley-a23a49140/)

Github: [https://github.com/superturkey650](https://github.com/superturkey650)

I am a Fullstack developer trying to find something to dig my teeth into. I
enjoy refactoring just as much as creating from scratch, and I know the
importance of documentation and good communication. I give back to my
community using my skills and am eager to grow with good mentors.

~~~
imeyou
Maybe like to consider this -
[https://stackraft.com/job/OverlayAnalytics/Data-Engineer-
Dal...](https://stackraft.com/job/OverlayAnalytics/Data-Engineer-Dallas-TX-
USA-and-100-remote--12)

------
Fej

        Location: NYC metro area/NJ/New Jersey/NY/New York (US)
        Remote: if you like, but physical presence is preferred
        Willing to relocate: no
        Technologies: HTML5/CSS3/ES6 (JS), Python, Java, C
        Email: j at the domain below
    

Résumé (code block does not allow links):
[https://fej.io/resume](https://fej.io/resume)

Recently graduated from the Stevens Institute of Technology in NJ, right next
to NYC - CS bachelor's degree with a minor in philosophy. Worked with Node.js,
Vue.js, and Postgres for a senior capstone project. I'm currently working with
a professor on improving an existing web app and fixing legacy PHP code.

Always excited to try new languages, frameworks, methodologies - you name it.

Please don't hesitate to leave a comment with any questions. Thank you for
looking.

I am a citizen of the US.

------
samrohn

      Location: Bangalore, India
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Data engineering, Python, Pandas, Kafka, Kafka connect, Docker, Jenkins, AWS, Cloudformation, 
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/mithunmanohar/
      Email: mithunmanohar 79 at gmail.com

------
ThePadawan
Location: Zurich, Switzerland

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C# (ASP.NET, .NET, .NET Core, Entity Framework Core), Java,
Python (Flask, Django, SQLAlchemy), T-SQL, GCP, Docker, TypeScript/Javascript,
React, Vue.js, Angular (2, 5), HTML5, Bash

Resume/CV:
[https://leastsignificantbit.de/static/CV.pdf](https://leastsignificantbit.de/static/CV.pdf)

Email: wwtbh.prat.0919@gmail.com

German full stack developer with MSc CS and 4 years of software engineering
experience. Experience with Agile (Scrum), both project- and product-based
development and interpersonal communication. Interested in public speaking,
teaching and architecting for the monolith/microservice dichotomy. Currently
looking to find a new opportunity to both grow in the area of project
management, and produce meaningful change in an international environment.

------
bgrc
Location: Montreal, Quebec, Canada

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Elixir/Phoenix, Javascript/Typescript Frontends

Website: [https://briangracie.net](https://briangracie.net)

Email: contact(at)briangracie.net

Github: [https://github.com/bgracie](https://github.com/bgracie)

CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/brian-
gracie-23876197/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/brian-gracie-23876197/)

I'm a full stack web developer with experience creating line-of-business
applications for a variety of clients, including an investment firm and
association of medical doctors. I enjoy working directly with product owners
and users and actively participating in the design process. I also have a keen
interest in functional programming techniques and languages.

------
RamiroP
Location: Buenos Aires, Argentina. (Mostly)

Remote: Preferred. I would consider spending up to 4 months/year on site if
necessary.

Willing to relocate: Not completely, as indicated above.

Technologies: HTML, CSS, Javascript (ES7+), React, Redux, NextJS, Webpack,
NodeJS, Express.js, MySQL (MariaDB), MongoDB, Mocha, Chai, Jest, Cypress,
Docker, Gitlab, GitlabCI, AWS, Now.

Résumé/CV: Available on request

Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/ramiro-
pinol/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ramiro-pinol/)

Email: ramiropinoldev (at) gmail (dot) com

I'm a Full-stack developer with 3 years of experience in Front-end, Back-end
and some DevOps. I love to learn and build things from scratch. I'm passionate
about machine learning and been dedicating my free time learning about it. A
web-dev position in a company on this field will be a big plus for me.

~~~
samanthalee233
Hey there, GitLab employee reaching out, I'd encourage you to check out our
open positions, our team is 100% remote and seems like that could fit your
location needs!
[https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/apply/](https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/apply/)

~~~
RamiroP
Hi! I was contacted by Gitlab some time ago (I love the product), but
unfortunately experience with Ruby on Rails was a must, and I have none.

I will check out the open positions anyways! Thanks for the reply!

------
franksvalli
Location: Charleston, SC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript (ES6+), HTML5, CSS3, React.js, Webpack and Rollup,
Jest, React Testing Library, Material-UI, Storybook, Node.js, Postgres, Redis

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.themaingate.net/resume/](https://www.themaingate.net/resume/)

Email: david.b.calhoun@gmail.com

Experienced frontend web developer with an understanding of frontend
fundamentals (plain old JavaScript, HTML, and CSS) as well as frameworks that
build on those fundamentals (React.js, etc). Experience working in
environments with unclear requirements, and pushing to get a better
understanding directly from users themselves when possible.

React + Node.js + EdTech or other good causes is my ideal combination! Willing
to relocate for the right position.

Have done work for Netflix, Google, Yahoo!, as well as a few other smaller
companies.

------
ruizdurazo
Location: Zurich, Switzerland

Remote: Maybe

Willing to relocate: Not now

Technologies: Python (Pandas, Scikit-learn, Jupyter, Matplotlib, Seaborn,
Altair, XGBoost, UMAP, hbscan, bs4, Flask, Django, Airflow, APIs), JavaScript
(Vanilla, Node.js, Express.js, Mapbox, Turf.js, Three.js, Vega-Lite, D3,
APIs), HTML, CSS, AWS, Serverless, SQL, Figma

Résumé/CV: [https://ruizdurazo.com](https://ruizdurazo.com) / Contact me for
links to my full CV (pdf) and portfolio (slide deck)

Email: enrique@ruizdurazo.com

Profile: Good at engineering and design. At home in data analysis, data
science, and dataviz roles. But also good at making working mockups, UI
development, and thinking about products. Also familiar with settting up
backends and databases. Domain expertise in design, architecture, cities,
urbanism, housing, real estate, geographical data, maps.

------
akullpp

      Location: APAC
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: JavaScript, React, Java, Spring, Kubernetes, Azure
      Résumé/CV: https://chrysanthium.com/cv.pdf
      Email: akullpp@gmail.com
    

I am a full-stack software engineer who studied computer science,
computational linguistics and English linguistics.

My passion is to design and implement scalable architectures for distributed
applications with state-of-the-art technologies. I am particular proficient in
testing, functional programming and tooling in combination with long-term and
large-scale projects, especially in the financial sector.

I love Asia, in particular Japan and South Korea. Japanese culture and
aesthetics is the underlying motive in my work. I strongly believe in
simplicity, liberty and professional commitment.

------
odomojuli
Location: Los Angeles, CA

Remote: Yes!

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python / R / Julia, Flask / Starlette, PostgreSQL / GraphQL,
Node / Express, Docker / Kubernetes, UI/UX, React / Vue, machine learning,
data science, quantitative finance, mathematics, Figma / Webflow.

Resume:
[https://github.com/odomojuli/resumecv](https://github.com/odomojuli/resumecv)

Email: info@odomojuli.com

About: I'm a researcher and developer. I mostly work with predictive inference
models. I am an effective team lead and rapid prototyper. My background is in
mathematics and theoretical computer science. I am interested in a variety of
fields such as natural language processing and eCommerce recommendation
engines. I do contract, consulting. Looking for long-term employment.

------
sinisamikulic
Frontend engineer and web consultant with 7 years of experience in highly
successful and fast-growing startups across San Francisco and Berlin. My
strengths are in UI/UX product development and frontend infrastructure.
Looking for remote full/part time engagement, available immediately.

\---

Location: Central Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript (React, Redux, TypeScript, Node.js, Webpack),
GraphQL, Ruby/Rails

Website: [https://codewell.studio](https://codewell.studio)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/sinisamikulic](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sinisamikulic)

Email: sinisa@codewell.studio

\---

Sample project I co-founded — [https://movieo.me/](https://movieo.me/)

Get in touch and we can schedule a quick call any day between 10am - 10pm
(CET)

------
lleolin
Location: Northeast Ohio

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, Redis, JavaScript, TypeScript, React, Redux

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/14gZqNiu5EbKWt0jOfS2a88bz...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/14gZqNiu5EbKWt0jOfS2a88bzkyNUb2UOjs496TYuq0Y)

Email: lleolin@fastmail.com

I have been developing web applications in Ruby on Rails since 2006 as both a
hobbyist and a professional, in addition to other Ruby frameworks such as
Padrino or Hanami. I am seeking challenging problems that engage my creativity
and desire to build neatly architected, functional, and well-tested apps. Very
open to opportunities to do more front-end development (particularly in
React), or move into other languages and frameworks such as Elixir or Phoenix.

------
AndroidJedi
Location: California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Android Development, Object Oriented Development, Android SDK,
Android Studio, Eclipse IDE, ADB, Java, C/C++, SQLite, XML, HTML, CSS, Git and
Linux.

I develop Android apps for phones and tablets. I have published apps in the
Google Play store. I have full life cycle software development experience,
including: product concept development, product design, project planning,
research and development, algorithm development, programming, testing,
debugging, publishing apps to the Google Play store and app maintenance.

Email and Resume/CV:
[http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html](http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html)

Website: [http://compxpressinc.com](http://compxpressinc.com)

~~~
demosthenes14
your website returns a 404

------
messe
New graduate here, with a Maths/Theoretical Physics academic background,
leaning toward the applied side of both. My latest hobby projects are a toy OS
for 32-bit x86 written in FORTH, and a very slowly progressing port of 2.11BSD
to the Nintendo DS.

    
    
        Location: Dublin/Mayo, Ireland
        Remote: yes
        Willing to relocate: within the EU
        Technologies: Python(PyTorch, Scipy, Pandas, the usual machine learning and data science stack), Julia, C, Assembler, OpenBSD; as well as some dabbling with other languages like Go and Haskell (and a summer spent rewriting legacy C++ plugins and PHP scripts).
        Resumé/CV: https://jo.ie/cv.pdf
        Email: me@jo.ie (Literally m followed by an e, this isn't an obfuscated address)

------
adontz

      Location: Republic of Georgia
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Maybe in Europe, otherwise not really.
      Technologies: Currently Python and C++. A lot of technologies in the past. See CV for details.
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Yt7CgchV9-J0v_nxLWxjiWquD3gt5deg/view
      Email: adontz@gmail.com
    

Can write: Bash, C, C++, CocoaScript, JavaScript, PowerShell, Python, SQL,
XML, Yaml.

Can read: Java, PHP.

Developed for embedded devices with no operating system and for multiprocessor
servers in cloud.

Windows and Linux (10 and Fedora for now)

16 years of experience. Easily learn new technologies or languages. Strong
skills in operations and management.

Occasional speaker in local communities. Really like to share experience.

Right now fanboying Python async and pushing this technology to the limit.

------
ngrishanov
Location: Yekaterinburg, Russia

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Most used recently: Python 3.7, asyncio, PostgreSQL, Docker.
Also have experience with Javascript, node.js, MongoDB, Vue.js.

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ssNXbs6XuHfwj4anYCLcT4jiDTQ...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ssNXbs6XuHfwj4anYCLcT4jiDTQeBl2S/view?usp=drive_open)

Email: mail(at)ngrishanov.me

\-------------

6 years of experience.

I’m fairly good at launching working services in production quickly enough.
I’m most interested in parsing, analyzing and visualizing large amounts of
data (my all time favorite project is web application for parsing and
visualizing pressure and temperature measurements from sensors inside oil
wells). If that’s something you need for your startup or whatnot - let me know
:)

------
ghirni

      Location: Minneapolis
      Remote: Sometimes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Python (Django, Flask), Ruby on Rails, AWS, Terraform, Chef, SQL, R, C++, React, Docker and Kubernetes
      Résumé/CV: kalapathar.github.io/online-cv
      Email:kalopatthar@gmail.com

------
sharmiguna
Location: Toronto, Canada Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: no Technologies:
Node JS, Javascript, Angular, SCSS, HTML, JQuery, MySQL, Mongo Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/sharmila-
gunasekaran-131755150/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sharmila-
gunasekaran-131755150/) Email: shrmguna18@gmail.com

I have 4+ years of experience of working on Nodejs, Javascript, HTML, CSS and
also with backend technologies like SQL, MongoDB. I am currently working in
the United States with NIO.I have an open work permit to work in Canada and
will be moving to Toronto in first week of March. I am looking for a
challenging and great opportunity to continue my career.

------
tumblen
Location: Austin, TX

Remote: Yes (preferred)

Willing to relocate: Unlikely but open-minded

Technologies: Full-stack development, Typescript, Javascript, React, Svelte,
HTML/CSS, MySQL, Postgres, NodeJS, Ruby, Java, Electron, Rubymotion, Android,
iOS, PHP, WordPress, Nginx, Redis, Design with Figma/Sketch/XD/PS

Résumé/CV: [https://www.dropbox.com/s/ya0y40ygjwpnxhd/nicky-
resume.pdf?d...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/ya0y40ygjwpnxhd/nicky-
resume.pdf?d..).

Email: nhajal@gmail.com

\---

Developing & designing web experiences + software since 2005. Enthusiastic and
skilled at bringing ideas to life while staying focused on user experience +
business objectives.

Comfortable with all aspects of design, development, maintenance and support
of web + mobile experiences.

------
gkamisli
Location: Dublin, Amsterdam, Paris, Berlin, London

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python (incl. Numpy, Pandas, Scikit-Learn, Tensorflow), Java, R,
SQL

Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1XyA63wIzOpREexwfV_usp9X7VSQ...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1XyA63wIzOpREexwfV_usp9X7VSQXTLRB/view?usp=sharing)
Email: kamisligul@gmail.com

I’m a MSc graduate in Computer Science at Oxford. I am enthusiastic about data
science and machine learning with an interdisciplinary education in industrial
engineering and computer science. Interested in a full-time position where I
can utilise my current skills and knowledge, and I can further develop these
skills in a practical and fast-paced environment.

------
mmpc23
Looking for a Summer 2020 Internship,Somewhere between 3-4 months.Open to
versatile roles.

Location: Mumbai | Pune

Remote: Open

Willing to relocate: Depends on the location

Technologies: Python,C,Go,Git,Unix,Bash,Postgresql,Flask,Docker

Résumé/CV: [https://pac23.github.io/cv.pdf](https://pac23.github.io/cv.pdf)

Email: manasmangaonkar@gmail.com

Third Year Computer Engineering Student who is looking for a summer
Internship.Open to versatile roles,my keen interests are distributed systems
or systems that scale which i want to explore more of.

Was a Google Summer of Code Intern in Summer 2019 with Fedora working on
internal synchronization and automation tooling under the wing of a Senior
Program Manager at Redhat.

Internship can start anytime in May and continue till August or early
September 2019.

------
zys5945
Location: Vancouver, BC, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Fullstack development (Javascript, Node.js, Angular, React.js),
Android developement (Java, Android SDK), Desktop developement (Electron.js,
WPF), SQL, C++, Python

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1CwpVmpOrqSqBffaX3_-Pfle1LBO...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1CwpVmpOrqSqBffaX3_-Pfle1LBOWZ-
Ge/view?usp=sharing)

Email: shawnl9025@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/zys5945](https://github.com/zys5945)

I'm looking for a part time remote position. I'm fluent with various tech
stacks (web, mobile, desktop, server side, etc) and I'm willing to learn new
technologies if needed.

------
lejayg
Location: Paris, France

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C, C++, OpenGL, Python, R, HTML/CSS, Matlab, Blender, Agisoft,
Docker

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1mNlBHyldimdu3OorqAETGJLSsza...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1mNlBHyldimdu3OorqAETGJLSszaKW_5w/view?usp=sharing)

Email: lejay.g@gmail.com

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/gaile-
lejay/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/gaile-lejay/)

About: I just finished a year as a Digital Innovation Scout at MIT for the
French energy company TOTAL and I am open to new opportunities as a digital
scout/technology analyst/transition strategist/venture manager.

------
astertoast
SEEKING WORK | Austin TX or NYC | full-time

I'm a junior engineer with 1.3yrs of professional experience at a stealth
startup and 8mo. at Amazon after my team was scraped. This has been tough but
a nice break to work on a password manager from scratch (using a Yubi HSM) and
some security research.

I have deep experience writing go micro-services, rapid prototyping in python
and building reactive frontends in Vue and React. I also enjoy writing
personal projects using Phoenix and Elixir.

Most recently I've been working on a real-time bidding site for exotic plants
during my time between work.

Willing to relocate: YES (prefer east coast or Austin TX)

resume: please email for resume + work samples

email: algaenotpond@gmail.com

Lang -> Python, Go, JS, Elixir

DB -> Postgres, Mongo, Firebase

cloud -> AWS, DO, Linux

other -> bash, linux, K8's

------
gwbas1c
Location: Cape Cod, Massachusetts (United States) Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C#, some Objective C, minor experience with Javascript

Resume: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/andy-
rondeau-56490a4/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/andy-rondeau-56490a4/)

Email: andrew.rondeau at gmail dot com

I currently built most of a desktop file synchronization product, including
part of the drivers needed for a virtual disk drive. In a past life, I built a
web server / web based application platform.

Note: Within Massachusetts, I'm available for daily on-site work on or near
the Cape, or 1-2 days a week on-site in the greater Boston area. Otherwise,
I'm perfectly happy working 100% remote!

------
edem
Location: Budapest, Hungary

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no

Kotlin enthusiast, with a knack for distributed systems and big data. Want
some project research and POC/MVP done quickly? Drop me a mail.

Technologies: Kotlin, Spring, Arrow, FP, Spark, AWS, Databricks, Distributed
Systems, Microservices, Big Data

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/adamarold/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/adamarold/)

Github: [https://github.com/adam-arold](https://github.com/adam-arold)

Stack Overflow: [https://stackoverflow.com/users/485337/adam-
arold](https://stackoverflow.com/users/485337/adam-arold)

Email: arold.adam@gmail.com

------
kanagac
Location: FL Remote:Yes, Part time preferred Willing to relocate:No
Technologies: Project Management tools Asana, Trello, JIRA, CRM Zoho,
freshdesk, zen desk are just a few tools/ technologies used for then recent
projects. Data analytics and providing meaning insights to customers using
simple power BI or excel based data.

    
    
      Résumé/CV: I'm Operations manager, customer service manager, project manager business analyst. I wear several hats at the startup and have 15+ years of IT consulting experience with Fortune 500 company building 5-year strategies, business plan and running operations, workforce and managing clients. 
    
      Email: kceek360@gmail.com

------
azdv
Remote: Yes !

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies:

* Crypto/Blockchain - building Crypto infrastructure (multiple Blockchains), customized libraries and APIs, as well as front-end (MetaMask) solutions - Highly motivated to continue working with this.

* NodeJS/Meteor/SailsJS

* Serverless (going heavy on that one)

* Cloud technologies (AWS/Azure/GCP)

* Wordpress/CodeIgniter/Yii/Drupal (Components, Hacks, Themes) - less motivated, unless truly cutting edge (or WP VIP projects)

* CI & Unit testing - Jenkins, Mocha & Karma for JS, Toast for PHP, as well as Selenium

* Django (general Python too) - to a lesser extent

Resume: Upon request

Email: dev (at) azdv.co

Looking for Challenging projects. Most recently worked extensively with
Serverless & AWS APIs, building cloud-related prototypes, before that worked
as an AngularJS specialist

------
cyanic

      Location: Europe (mostly)
      Remote: Yes (Preferred)
      Willing to relocate: For the right opportunity
      Technologies: Go, Python, C, JavaScript, Linux, Bash, SQL, HTML, CSS, React, Docker, and more
      Résumé/CV: Upon request
      Email: hired+hn at cyanic dot gr
    

\-----

I'm a principal software architect and engineer. Highly skilled and self-
motivated with 7+ years of professional experience across the whole stack.

One of the first hires and co-founders in multiple startups. Worked on highly
profitable projects from start to finish. Experienced in remote work and
project leadership.

Very interested in working on challenging engineering problems where I can be
involved in all aspects of the product.

------
ianmichaelterry
Location: Miami, FL

Just moved back to Miami after riding a bicycle here from Austin, TX. Spent
the last two years working on open source projects within a very large
company. I like backend development work and data-sciency stuff as well. I'm
also very sociable and could probably do very well in role that necessitates
very good communication skills. Hit me up!

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Not likely within the next year

Technologies: Python, C++, C, R, SQL, Java, Linux, Git

Resume:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/e/2PACX-1vQhvsIuUcgKnPCE7...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/e/2PACX-1vQhvsIuUcgKnPCE7U6VrLXIVfijyDECACAdetLwZokjuH5_mSiWkYzWMmI-X0EzY5zIYDs0Bnsqksnq/pub)

Email: ianmichaelterry@gmail.com

------
mcculley
Location: Orlando, Florida

Remote: Yes, or local to Orlando for now

Willing to relocate: No, but willing to travel

Technologies: C, Java, Linux, TypeScript, AWS

Résumé/CV: [https://genemcculley.keybase.pub/Gene-McCulley-
resume.pdf](https://genemcculley.keybase.pub/Gene-McCulley-resume.pdf)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mcculley/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mcculley/)

Email: mcculley@stackframe.com

I built up a software consultancy and sold most of it off in 2017. Since then
I have been doing fractional CTO work and various consulting gigs. I am
finishing a consulting assignment now and looking around for interesting
opportunities.

------
ryanmercer
Location: Indianapolis, IN

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: I find information, I find ways to break things,, I find ways to
exploit things, I deep dive ideas for pay and am brutally honest with what I
discover.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ryanmercer317](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ryanmercer317)

Email: ryanmercer at gmail

I'm currently underused as an office grunt and am tired of sharing a desk with
a coworker. I want something stimulating, something interesting, something
that might actually matter, something where I'm not picking someone else's
hair and food out of the keyboard so I can get my spacebar to work.

 _not available to work Sundays, ever_

------
subu1729

      Location:INDIA/Bangalore
    
      Remote:Yes
    
      Willing to relocate:Not immediately
    
      Technologies:Python, golang and c. Azure
    
      Résumé/CV:https://drive.google.com/open?id=1ONNNO8EzMklrQ6UPfRl1QXo3i_OjjrFD
    
      Email:subramanivmk(at)gmail.com
    

Hi I'm subramanian, I'm at my early stage of my career working in embedded
domain, now want to get into backend engineering after getting a taste of it.
I'm willing to learn any new technology/framework/stack/language. Would love
to learn a lot from experienced devs and create exciting new things.
Interested in the intersection on hardware and software.

------
djedr

      Location: Berlin, Germany
      Remote: yes, have been 10-20 % remote, want to switch to 100 %  
      Willing to relocate: might consider
      Technologies: Scala, TypeScript, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, Akka, Play, React, open to something new
      Résumé/CV: http://djedr.github.io/resume.html
      Email: dariusz dot jedrzejczak dot work at gmail (dot -> ., at -> @) 
    

Website with further info: [http://djedr.github.io/](http://djedr.github.io/)
| [http://djedr.github.io/resume.html](http://djedr.github.io/resume.html)

------
mrcool_ru
Location: Moscow, Russia Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes (USA)

Technologies:

    
    
      - PHP: Laravel, Symfony, Yii
    
      - Javascript: Backbone, Angular JS, Vue.js, React, React-Native
    
      - SQL: MySQL, PostgreSQL, Oracle, Microsoft SQL Server
    
      - NoSql: ElasticSearch, Sphinx, Redis
    
      - Docker, AWS

Résumé/CV: [http://tiny.cc/NickIvanov](http://tiny.cc/NickIvanov) Email:
mrcool.ru+y <at> gmail.com

\-------------

Senior Fullstack developer with more than 8-year background in web
development, with excellent problem-solving skills. Strong knowledge of OOP
principles, and design patterns. Extremely good in PHP, SQL, and JavaScript.

------
arjinium
Location: Mumbai, India

Remote: Yes, Strongly Preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Web Application Frameworks (Django, Flask, Tornado),
REST APIs (DRF), Postgresql, MySQL, HTML, CSS, Heroku, Vanilla JS, Frontend
Frameworks (VueJS), Linux, Docker.

Résumé / CV / Portfolio: Full CV and details of Open Source contributions
available on request

Email: black11shadow@gmail.com

I'm a Backend Python Developer with 5 years of experience building web app
backends and APIs. I've recently started dabbling in frontend frameworks,
VueJS to be precise. Have been working on Open source applications for 4 out
of 5+ years of work. I’m looking for a permanent or contract remote position
as a backend/fullstack developer.

------
tombh

      Location: Currently SE Asia
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes. UK passport holder
      Technologies: Full stack, Kubernetes, DevOps, Golang, Elixir, Ruby, Python, JS, React, Typescript, CSS.
      Résumé/CV: https://tombh.co.uk/cv.pdf
      Email: tom@ the same domain as my CV in the line above.
    

13 years full stack experience.

I made [https://brow.sh](https://brow.sh) the modern text-based browser that's
been here on HN a few times and got 11.5k stars on Github.

Find out more about me at [https://tombh.co.uk](https://tombh.co.uk)

------
amourao
Researcher (with Ph.D. in Computer Science), with experience on building large
scale distributed systems for Computer Vision and Machine Learning and
Information Retrieval.

Location: Lisbon, Portugal

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe (Europe)

Technologies: C++ (OpenCV, Poco, Armadillo, LibSVM, FLANN, libav/ffmpeg,
NVCodec, ZeroMQ), Python (NumPy, SciPy, sklearn, Django), Java (Lucene),
ElasticSearch, Microsoft Azure, Vowpal Wabbit

Résumé/CV: [https://andremourao.com/wp-
content/uploads/2019/12/AndreMour...](https://andremourao.com/wp-
content/uploads/2019/12/AndreMourao_CV-1.pdf)

Email: andre.b.mourao@gmail.com

------
PookMook
I am a full stack developer, with a strong entrepreneurial mindset (founded or
worked on multiple startups/kickstarter projects) and I'm looking for a new
challenge to understand inside out and provide new solutions. If you want to
build a quick moving team, I'm interested!

    
    
      Location: Gatineau, QC / Ottawa, On, Canada
      Remote: Yes and happy to
      Willing to relocate: no
      Technologies: MERN stack, LAMP stack, dockers, linux   servers, serverless architecture, SQL/NoSQL databases
      Résumé/CV: https://arthur.juchereau.com/
      E-mail: arthur@juchereau.com

------
dynatos
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: Not a requirement, nice to have

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Javascript, Typescript, Node, React, Redux, Express, SQL, Docker

Résumé/CV: Email me

Email: jason (at) jasonwortley (dot) com

\----

I'm a full-stack Software Engineer focused on Web. Currently seeking
opportunities and actively interviewing.

Ideally looking for a role where I can have impact on a team and develop
software in a front-end/full-stack role. I would describe myself as a strong
self-starter, fast learner, and looking to have meaningful impact quickly.
Security has been an interest of mine historically and I'm excited to continue
learning about that problem space (either myself or as part of my job).

------
christopher8827

      Location:Sydney, Australia
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Only to the Bay Area. I'm eligible for the E3 visa.
      Technologies: 
      Frontend: ReactJS/Redux, GatsbyJS, GraphQL + Apollo, Reach Router, Styled-Components, Emoticon.
      Backend: Node/ExpressJS, Apollo-Server, AWS Amplify, Google Firebase, Jest (for testing)
      DevOps: DigitalOcean, nginx
      Résumé/CV: On request
      LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/clam8/
      Email: christopherlam88 [at] hotmail.com
    
    

4+ years experience as a Javascript dev. I love working on React and GraphQL.

------
syngrog66
Location: Colorado, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (USA)

Technologies: Python, Java, web dev, SQL, Linux, Docker, cloud, C/C++, git,
distributed systems, threading, performance & scalability,
cryptocurrency/blockchain

Résumé/CV: avail via email

Email:groglogic+hn2hire201912@gmail.com

decades of programming. solid computing system fundamentals. problem solving.
brainstorming. prototyping. communication. technical team lead. software
architect. SRE-ish. author of cheatsheet on Software Performance &
Scalability. indie game engine creator since childhood

domain experience: travel, education, foreign online adversarial
disinfo/propaganda (APD), gaming, cryptocurrency/blockchain

------
nhgiang

      Location: Ho Chi Minh city, Vietnam
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Python (Django), Go, Spark, Kafka, C/C++, Rust, Haskell, Clojure, Racket, JS (React, Redux), PHP, AWS, Kubernetes, Ansible.
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1VPtm_99IFn4ywAttd0ZyFQ-IMGWA5wnX
      Email: giang.nghg@gmail.com
    

Besides what has been written in my CV, I am experienced in working with
scarcely documented emerging/obscure techs, migrating/maintaining legacy
systems, and writing documentation.

Would love opportunities to manage open source communities, too!

------
nikkwong
Location: Seattle. Remote: Yes. Willing to relocate: In most cases no.
Technologies: Fullstack JS, MVC (react, vue, angular), Sql/NoSql, DevOps,
functional programming, event streaming, pub-sub, cloud engineering &
deployment. Limited but growing experience in python and machine learning.

Resume: Started www.beaver.digital, interested in the area where design and
good code intersect. More info at www.nikkwong.com.

I'm a one man shop for creating attractive design oriented solutions to hard
digital problems. Interested in small teams where I can work on technologies
and skills beyond my current expertise.

Email: nikkwong0@gmail.com

------
philipbjorge
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: Remote is not required, but I do have experience with it and like it

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby, Python, Node, Java, C#, Elasticsearch, RDBMS, Kubernetes,
AWS

Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Nmzh_lXISLDnB0FjNubBeeTtngG...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Nmzh_lXISLDnB0FjNubBeeTtngGXwWbF/view?usp=sharing)

Email: philip@philipbjorge.com

I'm a passionate full stack software developer with operations experience who
can bounce between creating, extending, and operating deployment pipelines,
cloud infrastructure, web services, and native and web apps.

------
andersonvieira
Location: Campinas, SP, Brazil (UTC-3)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Java, Kotlin, Spring Boot, some Python

Résumé/CV: Software engineer with 9 years of experience. Currently working on
automatic train circulation planning for heavy haul railways. Some knowledge
of artificial intelligence and machine learning.

Email: andersonpvieira [at] gmail.com

Stackoverflow: [https://stackoverflow.com/users/1725558/anderson-
vieira](https://stackoverflow.com/users/1725558/anderson-vieira)

Looking for a full-time backend developer remote opportunity. Anything related
to machine learning / data science is a plus.

------
sagedevops

      Location: China (Shanghai), Europe (Frankfurt), USA (NY)
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Kubernetes, Docker, Terraform, Prometheus, Grafana, Redis, Django, CI/CD, Ansible, Elastic, Ethereum, Bitcoin, Python, C++, Javascript, Go, SQL, Azure, AWS, AlibabaCloud
      Résumé/CV: https://nextoa.com/resume/wangwenpei-en/
      Email: chris@sagescaling.com
    

10+ years DevOps experience, starting from $600/month -
[https://sagescaling.com/](https://sagescaling.com/)

------
rement
Location: Virginia Beach, VA

Remote: Yes (preferred)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, JavaScript, PHP, Vue, Docker, Web

Résumé/CV:
[https://tuckerchapman.com/resume](https://tuckerchapman.com/resume)

Email: tucker.r.chapman@gmail.com

------
dedles
Full-stack software engineer with 5 years of experience on both the front and
back ends. Looking for full-time remote positions or short term 1-3 month
contract positions (in Toronto or Vancouver).

\---

Location: Toronto, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No. Currently, only seeking remote

Technologies: JavaScript (React, Redux, Node.js, Webpack, Express),
Ruby/Rails, Python, etc.

Resume/CV: available upon request.

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/cdt920/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/cdt920/)

Email: cdtded1212@gmail.com

A recent project I created: [https://planit.com](https://planit.com)

------
takvenda
Location: Zurich, Switzerland Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Probably not

Technologies: Java, relational databases (MS SQL Server, Postgres, MySQL),
indexing with lucene, web search engine development, ETL, REST APIs, parsing.
Would love to learn others like python, node.js, ..., if you have an existing
projects in one of these languages. (I am always eager to pick up new
programming languages or technologies.)

Resume/CV: Available upon request

Email: tak94488@gmail.com

I’m a full stack developer with 10 years of professional experience. Well
versed in Java and indexing technologies like lucene; currently learning
node.js and would love to work with it.

------
gargarplex

      Location: NYC – preferably Manhattan.
      Remote:  No
      Willing to relocate:  No
      Technologies:   Ruby (Sinatra; Rails); JavaScript (Node.js; jQuery; Backbone.js; React; Redux); Salesforce APEX; AWS; Heroku; Python (Django/Flask); PHP (WordPress); Objective-C (iOS); HTML5 & CSS3 (LESS/SASS/SCSS)
      Résumé/CV:  https://zackburt.com/cv.pdf
      Email: zack@zackburt.com
    
    

Full-stack developer looking for Individual Contributor or Team Lead role. I
want to be coding and pushing the boundaries of my skills.

------
CagingRoyals
Location: Atlanta, GA, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Go, Python, Django, Bash, Linux, Docker, Git

Résumé/CV:
[https://samhofi.us/4c9e77e5a32d8777/SamuelHofiusResume.pdf](https://samhofi.us/4c9e77e5a32d8777/SamuelHofiusResume.pdf)

Email: sam [at] samhofi [dot] us

Github: [https://github.com/kf5grd/](https://github.com/kf5grd/)

I love learning new things, and sharing what I know with others. I'm looking
for something that can challenge me to continue learning, as well as improve
upon things I'm already familiar with.

------
JCrandell
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: Yes (preferred)

Willing to relocate: BOS/NYC/CHI/LA/SEA/AUS/DEN

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, JavaScript, Elixir, React Native

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/justin-
crandell-922530a4/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/justin-crandell-922530a4/)

Email: Justin.Crandell.Developer@gmail.com

\---

Seasoned software engineer on the lookout for my next opportunity. I love
creating tools that improve the lives of everyday people. Industry agnostic. I
can find a meaningful challenge in just about anything.

Please forward all inquiries/opportunities to email.

------
moolcool
Location: Halifax, NS, Canada Remote: Yes (Remote Preferred, 5+ Years remote
experience)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python (Django, Celery, Flask), JavaScript (NodeJS), Scala
(Play, Sangria, Akka), SQL (MySQL, Postgres, SQL Server, SQLite), Linux, Git,
GraphQL

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/michiel-
deroos-b5111718/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/michiel-deroos-b5111718/) (Full
resume on request)

Email: michiel@deroos.ca

Github: [https://github.com/michielderoos](https://github.com/michielderoos)

------
dasmithii
Location: Boston

Remote: Yes, strongly preferred

Willing to relocate: Unlikely

Technologies: Python, Golang, C, C++, Javascript, TensorFlow, Mathematica,
HTML/CSS

Résumé/CV: Can be provided upon request

Email: iihtimsad@gmail.com

Background in math, linguistics, and creative writing. Some machine learning
and NLP. Some parsing and compiler work. Have been working remotely for the
past 2.5 years for an established company as a primarily backend website and
application developer. Also lead the small part time software team for an
independent newspaper. Looking for an interesting and challenging position
dealing with new technologies and/or research.

------
deepsunn

      Location: Chattanooga, TN
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: New York, NY
      Technologies: JavaScript (React & React Native, Node/Express, Redux)
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1EzCDry6k8c0ou5EF-SGkWCCLrc0MaBfo/view?usp=sharing
      Email: joehdodd@gmail.com
    

Front-End/Full Stack developer with product suite experience. Looking for
another product-focused role with a team that values iteration and doesn't get
bogged down in process for process' sake.

------
john-radio

      Ben Quigley
      Location: Philadelphia, PA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Experience: 8 years in software development, sales, and services, 4 of
                  which using Python and JavaScript for solutions development,
                  1 of which with "software developer" as my job title.
      Technologies: Python, JavaScript, Linux
      Excited to learn: Clojure, Go, Vue, React, TypeScript, Elm
      Résumé: https://benquigley.github.io/static/pages/QuigleyResume.html
      Email: ben.quigley at protonmail dot com

------
dnlbtlr
Designer turned entrepreneur, 10 yrs in advertising, 6 as CPO/cofounder of B2B
SaaS venture backed startup in media industry. Seeking roles as Product
Owner/Design-strategy lead.

    
    
      Location: Oslo
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Tech: Sketch, Figma, Webflow, Adobe suite, Google suite,
      Core skills: Creative analytical mindset, fast and curious 
      learner, results oriented doer, design and storytelling
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/dnlbtlr/    
      Site: https://DNLBTLR.com

------
Sachinruhil
Location - NJ | NY | CA |TX

Willing to relocate - Yes

Technologies - Python, SQL, Tableau, Docker, Git

Résumé/CV -
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ROH6wlVmKImZ5hAVh8SkA6YRjrC...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ROH6wlVmKImZ5hAVh8SkA6YRjrC5speb/view?usp=sharing)

Email - Sachinruhil06@gmail.com

I am a graduate student pursuing my master's in computer science currently
working as a software developer intern with Compass group. previously worked
as a data Analyst hold my bachelor's degree in computer science

I am proficient in Data structures/ Algo and SQL

------
victoriav

      Location: Geneva, London, Paris
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Ruby on Rails, JavaScript, jQuery, HTML, CSS, Bootstrap
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/victoriavassileva/
      Email: Just reach out to me through LinkedIn. I will be happy to share my email if necessary. Or reply here.
    

I'm a MSc graduate in Information Systems & Digital Innovation at LSE. I have
also recently completed Le Wagon Full-Stack developer certification. I am
seeking an entry-level position.

------
mn1024
Location: Slovenia, Europe Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: During onboarding

Technologies: Java, Android, Mobile Advertising (VAST, MRAID, VPAID),
Javascript basics

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/miha-
novak-498738b8/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/miha-novak-498738b8/)

Email: miha.novak1024@gmail.com

Experience: Working as an Android developer since 2015. Have been working as
lead Android advertising technical developer in Outfit7 and gained vast
experience of the whole advertising sphere. Can set up whole mobile
advertising logic for mobile apps.

------
wasi0013
Location: Bangladesh

Remote: Yes (preferred)

Willing to relocate: Not now, but maybe after a year.

Technologies: Python, Django, Scrapy, Selenium, Postgres, Pandas,
Beautifulsoup, nltk, textblob, redis, etc.

Linkedin: [https://linkedin.com/in/wasi0013](https://linkedin.com/in/wasi0013)

Contact: [https://wasi0013.com/contact/](https://wasi0013.com/contact/)

Email: wasi0013@gmail.com

Upwork: [https://upwork.com/fl/wasi0013/](https://upwork.com/fl/wasi0013/)

------
tomklein
Location: Dusseldorf, Germany

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (globally)

Technologies: JS, Python, PHP, NoSQL/SQL, Linux/Windows, Cloud Platforms, DNS,
SSL, - love everything web based.

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/tom-
klein](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tom-klein)

Email: tom@kleinholding.com

Started web development at the age of 10-12, worked with startups and large
multinational companies and really enjoy bringing ideas, innovation and value
to companies. I love to really get a feeling for a company and start improving
anything possible :)

------
valehelle

      Location: Malaysia
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Android, React, React Native, Phoenix
      Résumé/CV: Upon request.
      Email: hazmiirfan92[at]gmail[dot]com
    

I am mainly a front-end developer but also dabble with back-end as a side
project. Currently looking for opportunity that allows me to work on
Elixir/Phoenix. Side project
[https://www.whowantstobehired.com](https://www.whowantstobehired.com) that
allows you to filter through the job post.

------
protonDecay
If you are looking for an experienced programmer, please skip this ad. If you
are looking for someone that can solve hard, uncommon problems, please read
on.

I'm an experimental physicist. I got my PhD plus five years of experience in
fundamental particle physics in the largest labs around the world: At CERN
(Switzerland), Fermilab (IL, US) and TRIUMF (BC, Canada). I worked on
experiments at the largest particle accelerator built to date, the Large
Hadron Collider (LHC), being a leading scientist in searches for new physics
beyond the Standard Model Of Particle Physics, the most accurate theory
mankind has discovered to date.

I developed scientific software in C++, python and bash, using ROOT, hadoop or
spark; and I got a strong Linux background. More importantly, though, I've
found solutions to difficult problems, and in doing so answered scientific
questions.

I developed advanced silicon detector prototypes, that trigger responses by
single particles passing through them.

Moreover, I worked in big collaborations, where good teamwork and effective
project management is essential. I also introduced many doctoral students to
the amazing world of particle physics and the strange world of human
technology that we use to answer questions arising in particle physics.

Lately I got a little bit frustrated with the progress in fundamental science,
plus we seem to hit a wall, where progress is not possible without large sums
of public funding, which is the reason I'm considering moving to the private
sector.

I'm looking for a high profile position, where I can lead people, use my
technical knowledge and grow, both personally and together with the company.
If you are looking for a personality with versatile skills, an excellent
analytic problem solving mind, and a teamleader, I am interested to hear more
about your position.

Location: Switzerland

Remote: Maybe

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Linux, C++, Python, Root, RooFit, RooStats, bash, SQL, Spark,
LaTeX

Résumé/CV:
[https://github.com/basilschneider/cv](https://github.com/basilschneider/cv)

Email: gravity.hackernews@mailnull.com

------
ramanujank
Location: Tallinn, Estonia Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: (depends)
Technologies: Languate/Tech agnostic. Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1W4zFbQETUuxYNKyl3y_WNqIduu...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1W4zFbQETUuxYNKyl3y_WNqIduuirLXNl)
Email: ramanujank@gmail.com

Note: My most recent experience is in DevRel, Evangelism, GTM, Content
marketing, Product marketing and the like. I specialized in developer
marketing. Former full-stack dev and startup founder.

------
theurerjohn3
Location: Los Angeles CA Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies:
Python (pyTorch, Tensorflow, pandas, numpy, scipy), relational databases
(mySQL), Lisp, Scala, C++ (including the particle physics data science package
ROOT) Resume:
[https://github.com/theurerjohn3/Resume/blob/master/JohnTheur...](https://github.com/theurerjohn3/Resume/blob/master/JohnTheurer-
Resume-01102019%20\(1\).pdf) Email: Theurerjohn3@ucla.edu

------
all2
Location: United States

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Embedded computers, Bash, Tera Term, Python, Scheme

Résumé/CV:
[https://albertlatham.com/resume.pdf](https://albertlatham.com/resume.pdf)

Email: me {at} albertlatham.com

I graduate in May 2020. My current job is hardware test design for embedded
systems; specifically we work to build tests that exhaustively test the
hardware of our embedded systems (we don't ship garbage).

I'm interested in a wide variety of fields, and I'm willing to ask/read/learn
on the fly IOT get the job done.

------
jkwaters
Location: Currently Ottawa, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes. Looking to relocate to Switzerland (Basel, Zürich,
etc) to be with fiancée.

Technologies: Java, Clojure, Python, .NET, C#, C, C++, JS (Node, Angular),
Docker

Résumé/CV: [http://jkwaters.codes/](http://jkwaters.codes/)

Email: jkwaters [at] gmail

I am graduate from Carleton University with a Bachelor Computer Science. I am
currently working as a full stack developer using .NET and Oracle SQL. During
an internship I worked in a DevOps environment and it sparked passion about
DevOps culture.

------
vishalok12
Location: Pune, India

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: JavaScript/TypeScript, Node.js, Golang, React.js, Redux.js,
GraphQL, Prometheus, AWS, Docker

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1DMVNU8FPI4eStevqaRib75QHEuO...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1DMVNU8FPI4eStevqaRib75QHEuOInpS8/view)

Email: vishal[dot]rgiit[at]gmail

I'm currently working as full-stack architect role. I've experience to start
projects from scratch and finish with thought through architecture which scale
with other developers.

------
thekhatribharat
Location: Bangalore, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Go, Python, Java, JavaScript, Kubernetes, Docker, OpenShift,
ReactJS, SQL, MongoDB, Cassandra, Kafka, Elasticsearch, RabbitMQ, Redis,
InfluxDB, Git, SaltStack, AWS, Google Cloud

Résumé/CV: Available on request (LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/bkhatri/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/bkhatri/))

Email: khatribox+HN@gmail.com

Blog: [https://medium.com/open-factory](https://medium.com/open-factory)

------
sudeepg95

      Location: Calicut, India 
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: React, Angular, Vue, (Amateur) Deep learning practitioner, Python, Scala, Spark Streaming, etc. 
      Résumé: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ez2cOn9VhzDl45XweK6E0kcsXiX-7aSQ/view
      Linkedin: linkedin.com/in/sudeepg95
      Email: sudeepg95 (at) gmail.com
    

3.5 years of experience engineering for the Web using JavaScript. Comfortable
working across platforms. Fast learner. Good soft skills.

------
sumitjami
I always loved working for startups because that people there are passionate
and ready to improve without any reason. But early stage startups would be too
risky in my situation. But good tech heavy companies are always welcome.

    
    
      Location: Nürnberg, Germany
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Python, Ruby, Golang, Kafka, Prometheus, data pipelines, OpenStack, Kubernetes, Django. etc
      Résumé/CV: http://bit.ly/2YtMmZX (google drive)
      Email: in resume

------
skunkworker
Location: MDT (Provo, Utah). Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies:

\- Ruby on Rails 4,5,6 - Full stack but passionate about elegant back-end
APIs.

\- Postgresql/MySQL/Redis

\- VueJS for front-end JS with Typescript, also vanilla

\- AWS Lambda (Using Go for low-memory operation)

\- Docker

\- Linux (Usually Ubuntu or Alpine for VPS)

Recent Products:

Built out a Intercom-like chat widget with easy installation onto websites.
Used Rails/Postgres/Redis with a VueJS/Typescript/Webpacker frontend.

Contact: john [at] consyse.com

Github: [https://github.com/skunkworker](https://github.com/skunkworker)

Looking for 35+/week contract or full-time remote

------
larakabkab
New grad Product Designer. Willing to do contract or volunteer work. Looking
for full-time or internship opportunities.

Location: SF Bay Area

Remote: Ok

Willing to Relocate: No

Technologies: Adobe Creative Suite, Sketch, Invison, Principle

Resume:[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1DuPYqKbsWuXTzBd_HYBJXbcAtRF...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1DuPYqKbsWuXTzBd_HYBJXbcAtRFOrVu0/view?usp=sharing)

Portfolio: [https://www.larakabkab.design/](https://www.larakabkab.design/)

Email: lara.kabkab@gmail.com

------
Beefin
Location: DC/MD/VA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python (Flask & Django), JS (Vue, JQuery), SQL, NoSQL, Linux,
Web

Résumé/CV: [http://ethansteininger.com](http://ethansteininger.com)

I gravitate towards the beginning stages of product development which usually
manifests as POC/MVP development. I find myself most successful in technical
product manager, sales engineer, and solutions engineer roles for this reason.
My domain expertise is within U.S. Healthcare, Finance, and Defense.

Email: esteininger21 (at) gmail (dot) com

------
whatthepupisup
Looking For: Data Analyst/Data Scientist/ML Engineer

I have 5 years experience as a full-stack developer (ruby/rails), and 1 year
working on machine learning problems (python).

Location: New York, NY

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Austin, SF, LA

Technologies: ruby, rails, javascript, html/css, python, pandas, sql, keras,
heroku, aws

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/16i5LAQJgnImBOPVnUYL_aaaKmly...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/16i5LAQJgnImBOPVnUYL_aaaKmlyypEjG/view)

Email: reed.whitcraft@gmail.com

------
23B1
Location: New York, NY (NYC)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No, but happy to travel for the right role.

Technologies: Familiar with multiple verticals (finance, healthcare, B2B, B2C,
consumer product, IoT, consulting, salesforce, etc).

Résumé/CV: I can offer 12+ years of executive leadership experience and three
successful exits. Since 2014 I've won over $102M in net new revenue and
unlocked over $1Bn in capital investment. I am currently seeking growth roles
(sales, Chief Growth Officer (CGO), Chief Revenue Officer (CRO) in the NYC
area.

Email: seebeech@gmail.com

------
formalsystem
Role: Technical Product Manager, Applied Machine Learning scientist

Location: San Diego

Willing to Relocate: Yes (US, UK) - US citizen

Technologies: Machine Learning, Python, Tensorflow, Pytorch, Julia, C#, Unity,
AWS, Node, SQL

Skills: math, optimization, physics, graphics, design

Resume:
[https://www.overleaf.com/read/wkbttymdcmqt](https://www.overleaf.com/read/wkbttymdcmqt)

Personal site: robotoverlordmanual.com

Email: marksaroufim@gmail.com

Hi I’m Mark, I’m an Applied ML Scientist and Product Designer. I'm the founder
of yuri.ai where my goal is to make it really easy for game developers to
balance their games using Reinforcement Learning. I’m looking for a job
because the Lebanese banking system is collapsing and I’ll soon need income to
support my parents.

How I can help you:

I can write top notch documentation and can explain anything to anyone: My
book robotoverlordmanual.com is a visual and accessible robotics, ML and math
textbook with over 28000 monthly viewers. I’m very comfortable writing and
speaking.

I can manage your most complex projects: I was the BI lead when Microsoft was
selling its display ads business to AOL, I made sure Outlook AI efforts were
compliant. I’ve worked on projects with 100+ stakeholders and have
bootstrapped projects where I was the first engineer to 10 engineers.

I can turn your research into a product: I’ve done this with Yuri, I’ve done
this at Microsoft when I was working on a next gen email ranker and a part of
speech tagger and I’ve done this at NASA’s Jet Propulsion Laboratory when I
was setting up their computer security anomaly detection pipeline from scratch

I can setup your entire BI infrastructure and measure what matters: I’ve done
this for more than 10 teams at Microsoft. I will help you find and measure the
metrics that are most indicative of your product success.

I will also get along with your dev team: I have extensive science and
development experience and can tell the difference between realistic work and
sci-fi. I have extensive experience with tooling and research in BI, ML, RL
and game dev.

Please ask me questions!

------
check_muk
Hi, I am an iOS developer with 4+ years of experience. I've worked on apps and
SDKs used by millions of users. I started using Swift when it was in beta.
Currently, looking for exciting opportunities in mobile development.

\-----

Location: Bangalore, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: iOS, Swift, Objective-C, Natural language framework, Git

Resume/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/jgypkkctnbivp65/resume.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/jgypkkctnbivp65/resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: mukesh9039 (at) gmail

------
taway9090912
Location: Cambridge, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Formal methods and (deep) probabilistic inference

Résumé/CV: On request

Email: longhanboro@protonmail.ch

I have quite a lot of experience (MSc and PhD) using formal methods (model
checking, program analysis, abstract interpretation and theorem proving),
formal development methodologies (axioms to code) and lightweight formal
methods (generative property-based testing).

Additionally, I am also very interested and experienced in probabilistic
inference (message passing on factor graphs, plus deep and non-deep
architectures).

------
JJDeviloper
Location: North SF Bay, CA, USA

Remote: Open

Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies: TypeScript, Ruby, Go, Scala, Kotlin,
JavaScript, PHP, HTML, Java, Objective-C, Swift, Python, C++, C, C#, Unity
Engine

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/16D_OOek60lnJ5myZdwbmaht8Bsv...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/16D_OOek60lnJ5myZdwbmaht8BsvYdHeD/view)

Email: jj_reibel@aol.com

Looking for a programming job in San Francisco or the North Bay, but open to
new locations.

------
lewiscollard

      Location: within commuting range of Cambridge or London, UK 
      Remote:  I like being around people too much to work remote, but everything is an option!
      Willing to relocate: not much
      Technologies: Python + Django, plus anything you care to throw at me :)
      Résumé/CV: https://wat.lewiscollard.com/cv.pdf
      Website: https://hp.lewiscollard.com/ (this is what I do for fun)
      Email: root@lewiscollard.com
    

(edited: formatting)

------
polinad
Location: Bangkok, Thailand Remote: Yes (preferably) Willing to relocate: Yes
Technologies: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, HTML/CSS, React, Redux, JS, Bootstrap,
Git.. Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1FO2AU_TKTdcmWAiKvm2keh-a5Hy...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1FO2AU_TKTdcmWAiKvm2keh-a5Hye9atK/view?usp=sharing)
Email: polina.drykova1988@gmail.com Full stack developer

------
JyotsnaRupaliya
Location: Bangalore (India)

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, Docker, HTML, Javascript, Database, Machine
Learning,scikit learn, Numpy, Pandas, GIT, Linux.

Email: jagjyotsna@gmail.com Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/eaf9aa17akvso63/Jyotsna%20Rupaliya...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/eaf9aa17akvso63/Jyotsna%20Rupaliya.pdf?dl=0)

I am junior developer experienced in developing web apps and python modules,
interested in the field of machine learning.

------
skyriser

      SEEKING WORK | Montreal, Canada | Remote
      Technologies: iOS/macOS, Objective-C/Swift
      Web: http://chriscomeau.com
      Resume/CV: http://chriscomeau.com/resume
      LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/christiancomeau
      GitHub: https://github.com/chriscomeau
      Portfolio: https://github.com/chriscomeau/Portfolio
      Email: chris.comeau@skyriser.com

------
robyates
Location: East coast (NYC, Boston, DC)

Remote: Yes or On-site

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, C#, C++, Ruby on Rails, some Python

Website: [http://www.robertjyates.com](http://www.robertjyates.com)

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1uRoQXY1qYnw8mYU63X9hnSBIc1...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1uRoQXY1qYnw8mYU63X9hnSBIc1cwzF91)

Email: rjy{two}{nine}{eight}{five} at gmail dot com (Replace numbers with
digits and remove curly braces.)

------
rickeydidio
Location: Houston, TX Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Maybe Technologies:
Résumé/CV: 6 year recruiter with 3 years of technical recruiting experience.
Email: rickeydidio at Gmail dot com

After a five year break to seek out other adventures, I want to return to what
I did best: helping people find roles that further their careers and helping
companies find the workers that will help them grow. I am open to contract or
project based work. Thanks!

------
crghilardi
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, R, Julia

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/caseyghilardi/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/caseyghilardi/)

Email: crghilardi@gmail.com

Website: crghilardi.github.io

I'm a data professional with over three years of professional experience and
prior academic work that provides me with a multi disciplinary foundation
including sampling methods and spatial analysis. Interested in opportunities
on data science teams.

------
psion
Jason Marshall Location: Detroit, MI Remote: Not first choice Willing to
Relocate: With Assistance Technologies: PHP, Symfony, JS, Go, FedoraLinux
GitHub [https://github.com/psion](https://github.com/psion)
[https://github.com/SeleneSoftware](https://github.com/SeleneSoftware) Resume:
On request email: JasonMarshall@selenesoftware.us

------
ealeksandrov
Location: Kazan, Russia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Objective-C, Swift, iOS, macOS, Cocoa Touch, Cocoa, Core Data

Résumé/CV: [https://aleksandrov.ws/resume](https://aleksandrov.ws/resume)

GitHub: [https://github.com/ealeksandrov](https://github.com/ealeksandrov)

Email: evgeny@aleksandrov.ws

8+ years of iOS and macOS dev experience; more than 20 iOS apps and some macOS
apps released; active open source maintainer and contributor.

------
duranzno
Location:Venezuela Remote:Yes Willing to relocate:Yes Technologies: React,
Redux, RxJs, Angular,Typescript, Node, Kotlin. Learning Cypress and Jest and
would love to use them.
Résumé/CV:[https://send.firefox.com/download/1e41ba9eedbaeb9d/#RyKuZ3ch...](https://send.firefox.com/download/1e41ba9eedbaeb9d/#RyKuZ3ch71OIffwL-1r7BQ)
Email:aledurax@gmail.com

------
ipeev
Location: Sofia, Bulgaria

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, C++, Java, DB, mathematics, Linux

LinkedIn: www.linkedin.com/in/ivan-peev-63482a101

Email: ipfr at astrei.com

Experience with:

\- Creating booking engines for the online travel industry -

\- Implementing server side logic and mathematics for casino games, creating
simulations.

\- Programming Bots for monitoring and data collecting

\- Databases - PostgreSQL, Oracle

\- Data processing, migrations, statistical analysis, machine learning

\- Mathematics, Numerical methods, Computational 2D and 3D geometry

\- Creating Linux and Windows software for the metrology industry

Have an EU VAT registered company.

------
Zigurd

      Location: Boston
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Android, Java, Apigee, sensors, telecom, embedded systems
      Résumé/CV: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Uoq1avLk2W3YepArughK7V7ketSLaX9veAMph9IncpA/edit?usp=sharing
      Email: zigurd.mednieks@surfaceable.com
    

Additional information at zigurd.com, surfaceable.com, and amazon.com/Zigurd-
Mednieks/e/B001KE4L4G

------
kumarmd
Location: San Francisco Bay Area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, PHP/Laravel, JavaScript, Swift / iOS, AWS. Wordpress /
Woocommerce, Mysql/ DynamoDB / Firebase, PyTorch

I got a PhD in engineering (informatics related) in the bay area, but then
moved on to web and app development, and ml/data science. I have 5 years of
experience building web apps, scaling backends on AWS, data science, and
machine learning. Resume available on request

Email: kumarmd@protonmail.com

------
feelfreetohire
Information and Infrastructure Security Director - Security Architect and Red
Team Lead. Builds security organizations.

Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Linux, Windows, AWS, GCP, Azure, Oracle Cloud, Docker, Python,
C#, C++, Nginx, Bash, SQL, Cisco, Arista, Juniper

Resume/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/ross-
snider-b927b846/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ross-snider-b927b846/)

Email: ross.snider [at] gmail [dot] com

------
fiztech

      Location: Huntsville, AL
      Remote: Yes, remote only
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Python, Ruby, SQL, Shell, MySQL, PostgreSQL, AWS, Rest, Varnish, Docker, Jenkins, Kubernetics, Git, Airflow
      Resume/CV: Available upon request
      LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/errodr/
      Email: errodr(at)fastmail(dot)fm
    

Backend/Full-stack developer with over 20 years of experience.

------
haydenhall
Location: United Kingdom

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies:C#, Javascript, Typescript, Java, HTML, SASS/CSS, SQL, .NET Core,
ASP.NET Core, Node/Express, Angular, Aurelia, React, Backbone, Razor, Spring,
SQL Server, MongoDb, MySQL, Elasticsearch, EventStore,

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/hall-
hayden/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/hall-hayden/) \- CV available on request

Email: contact@haydenhall.co.uk

------
em-bee
Location: european, living in china

Remote: yes, can travel (20%)

Willing to relocate: only with whole family

Technologies: Linux, frontend and backend webdevelopment, prototyping.

Résumé/CV: on request (20 years experience with web development, team lead,
CTO)

Email: see profile.

i am open to remote contract opportunities as a senior developer, teamlead,
part-time or full-time CTO, trainer, mentor

i am also able to build up a development team for you here in china, to help
you enter the chinese market or take advantage of chinese resources.

------
rabc

      Location: Barcelona
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: Amsterdam
      Technologies: iOS, Swift, Objective-C
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/ricardo-carvalho-6080408/
      Email: ricardo.abc at gmail.com
    

I have over 10 years of experience in iOS, with strong knowledge of
Objective-C and Swift. Currently based in Barcelona and looking to relocate to
Amsterdam next year.

------
spglancy
Location:San Francisco Remote:would consider it Willing to relocate:yes
Technologies:React.js, node.js, express.js, socket.io, mongodb, git
Resume:[https://docs.google.com/document/d/14uN4HPk19BibcxZdlNvWqPvg...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/14uN4HPk19BibcxZdlNvWqPvg5GghHtZaDgjlRYWYNlg/edit?usp=drivesdk)
Email:spglancy@gmail.com

------
100-xyz
Location: SF Bay Area

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Resume/CV:

Now at Facebook. Indian Institute of Technology alumnus,

UScitizen with 20+ years of IT experience. Full stack.

PHP, node.js. javascript, MySql, Ruby, ROR, Laravel, Java

China and US work experience.

Looking for Technical lead, Software architect, Staff engineer or similar
roles.

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/sridhar-
ramasami-76a226117/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sridhar-ramasami-76a226117/)

Email: leisenming SYMBOL protonmail PUCTUATION com

------
tzatziki
Location: Boulder, Colorado

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: React, Angular, AWS, Firebase, Python, TypeScript, JavaScript,
HTML, CSS, C++, Elm, Scala

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/michael-
nicolaou/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/michael-nicolaou/)

Github: [https://github.com/tzatzikisauce](https://github.com/tzatzikisauce)

Email: Michael.nicolaou@protonmail.com

------
faysal_ahmad
Full stack developer with 20 years experience, 8 years working remote.

Location: Earth, Milky Way

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Typescript/ES6, React, NodeJS, Meteor, Electron, Apollo/GraphQL,
MongoDB, PostgreSQL, Docker, Jenkins, CircleCI, Heroku, Galaxy

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/faisal-
ahmad-67216139/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/faisal-ahmad-67216139/)

Email: faisal.idreesi@gmail.com

------
ChicagoDave
Location: Chicago

Remote: Yes

Relocate: Maybe

Technologies: Strategy, Vision, .NET/C#, AWS, Domain-Driven Design,
Architecture, Leadership, Innovation, Databases (relational, document, graph),
microservices, serverless, startups

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/fz4x7jaams1cg5z/David%20Cornelson%...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/fz4x7jaams1cg5z/David%20Cornelson%20Resume.docx?dl=0)

Email: david.cornelson@gmail.com

------
valzevul
Location: London, UK

Remote: Within the UK.

Willing to relocate: Within the UK.

Technologies: iOS, Swift, Objective-C, Xcode, CI/CD, fastlane

Résumé/CV: [https://drobinin.com/cv](https://drobinin.com/cv)

Email: hn@drobinin.com

\--------

Started as a web developer in 2008, switched to backend in 2011 and shipped my
first iOS app in 2013. Won Apple WWDC Scholarship, led VK University's iOS
track, a regular speaker at mobile conferences worldwide since 2015.

------
spikeham
Location: Boulder, Colorado

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Agile Development/TDD, Full Stack Development, LAMP, Javascript
(jQuery, React/Redux), HTML, CSS/SASS, PHP, Node, Apache, AWS, Git, MySQL, Web
Accessibility (W3C/WCAG), Lithium/Khoros platform

Résumé/CV: provided on request (~20 years software development, 10+ years Web
development, O'Reilly author, educated at Cornell/U Penn/CU Boulder)

Email: paul at empisys dot com

------
ryu2k2
Looking for a flexible part time position

    
    
      Location: Duisburg, Germany
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Linux, Vim, C, Ruby, some C++, Javascript, HTML, CSS, SQL, Rails, SDL2, mruby... (I can teach myself whatever I need to get a job done)
      Résumé/CV: https://blog.tohya.net/uploads/other/28402ddf1d1b.pdf
      Email: jobsearch@tohya.net

------
atldev
Founder of successful high-volume analytics startup. 15+ years building new
tech and leading product teams.

    
    
      Location: Jacksonville, FL
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Tech: Full-stack architect and developer 
      Backend: Java, Ruby, NodeJS, PostgreSQL, AWS, Cassandra, Kafka, Redis
      Frontend: Angular, Vue, React
      Resume/CV: Email for resume
      Email: w2aba@protonmail.com

------
ulshv
Location: Saint-Petersburg, Russia

Remote: Yes (working remote-only for the last 5 yrs)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JS, TypeScript, React, Node.js, AWS, Kubernetes

CV: linkedin.com/in/sergey-ulyashev

Email: sergey.ulyashev (<at>) gmail.com

\---

9 yrs of experience as a full-stack developer. Mostly working with small/mid-
size startups from US and EU where I can take a key role on designing and
implementing complex apps with non-trivial business-logic.

(kindly asking IT recruiting agencies to not disturb )

------
braunshizzle
Location: Niagara, Ontario, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No (but open to travel)

Technologies: PHP, Laravel, Laravel Spark, Laravel Forge, Javascript, jQuery,
Vue.js, Node.js, HTML, CSS, MySQL, AWS, WordPress, Linux, Vagrant, Docker,
Redis, SASS, LESS, Web APIs, RESTful APIs.

Résumé/CV:
[https://linkedin.com/in/braunson](https://linkedin.com/in/braunson)

Email: braunson [at]] braunson [[dot] ca

------
caitlinclarke
I’m a brand strategist and copywriter looking for part-time projects. I work
best with fiery upstarts who have a bold vision. From brand development to
messaging to web copy (and way beyond), I do it all. Let’s create something
amazing.

Location: San Francisco

Remote: yes or SF/Oakland

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Words, Messaging, Positioning, Brand Strategy, Identity
Development, Psychology

Resume/CV: LinkedIn.com/in/caitlinclarke

Email: caitlinclarke@gmail.com

------
esabhinav

      Location: Bengaluru, India
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Java, Python, HTML/CSS, Javascript, Django, SQL, SOAP WebServices
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ZK9QkC7nZUQ7gOccGEUcTs7EMVj6_5LP/view?usp=sharing or https://esabhinav.github.io/
      Email: esabhinav+hnews@gmail.com

------
hardillb
Location: UK (Bristol)

Remote: no

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Linux, NodeJS, MQTT, IoT, Docker, Node-RED, Crank Storyboard,
Echo/Google Assistant Smart Home

Résumé/CV: [https://www.hardill.me.uk/wordpress/about/curriculum-
vitae/](https://www.hardill.me.uk/wordpress/about/curriculum-vitae/)

Email: hardillb@gmail.com

Looking for Lead Dev/Architect for IoT/Connectivity project.

------
Javaeria
Location: Karachi (Pakistan) Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes
Technologies: Django, Postgres, React Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/10wZsPmYhxl1TGYwEL3NRcCIHGUs...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/10wZsPmYhxl1TGYwEL3NRcCIHGUslma9m/view?usp=sharing)
Email: javerianisar.1993@gmail.com

------
solomonb
Location: Los Angeles

Remote: Yes

Technologies: Haskell, Javascript, Python, Functional Programming

Resume:
[https://github.com/ssbothwell/resume/blob/master/SolomonBoth...](https://github.com/ssbothwell/resume/blob/master/SolomonBothwellResume.pdf)

email: ssbothwell@gmail.com

------
Escovado
Location: San Diego, CA Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies:
Modern C++, UWP, C#, WPF, .Net, JavaScript, JSON, HTML, XML, CSS, Java, ASP
.Net, T-SQL Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/thedonofjordan/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/thedonofjordan/)
Email: Contact me through LinkedIn

------
quicko106464
Location: Cleveland, OH

Remote: If possible

Full Time Only

Willing to relocate: Columbus, Pittsburgh

Technologies: Data Engineering, Python, Scala, SQL, Linux, Spark, Airflow

Resume: On Request

Email: owen.w.quick {at} gmail.com

Looking for a data engineering position

3 years data engineering in the healthcare industry, mainly using the Cloudera
Hadoop stack and Airflow. I'm always interested in learning new technologies
and working in new industries. Willing to relocate if necessary. No recruiters
please.

------
YAHYA-H
JUNIOR FULL-STACK PYTHON SOFTWARE ENGINEER

    
    
      Location: KENYA
      Remote: full
      Willing to relocate: yes
      Technologies: Python(Flask/Django/DRM), Javascript(Angular/Vue/React), SQL, GO, R
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1oqm9O5puGTVSBekTqCDrYuFpWEn9yv3K/view?usp=sharing 
      Email: husain.host@gmail.com

------
fiv0
Location: Berlin, Germany

Remote: ok

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: C, C++, Clojure, Common Lisp, Java, JavaScript, OCaml, Python,
Linux, Elasticsearch, Git, SQL, PostgreSQL, MySQL

CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ForjUCNp0VyeSNP9JTOoE388p3J...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ForjUCNp0VyeSNP9JTOoE388p3JDr5CI/view)

email: finn(dot)volkel(at)gmail(dot)com

Very interested in Clojure work.

------
rajatbhatnagar
Location: Boulder, Colorado, United States Remote: No Willing to relocate: Yes
Technologies: node js, react js, postgresql, rabbitmq, html, css, solr, redis,
nginx Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/rajat-
bhatnagar94](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rajat-bhatnagar94) Email:
rajatbhatnagar94@gmail.com

------
ryanlanci
Location: Ann Arbor, MI

Project types: Contract

Remote: Yes (7+ years remote experience)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: React, React Native, JavaScript/TypeScript, node, Rails

Résumé/CV: 10+ years of experience on high-profile applications. More than 5
years of production experience with React. Full resume available upon request.

Email: [https://spaceship.studio](https://spaceship.studio) (Please use
contact form)

------
indytechcook

      Location: Indianapolis, IN
      Remote: YES
      Willing to relocate: YES
      Technologies: PHP, Drupal, Symfony, Larvel, NodeJS, Swagger, APIgee, Salesforce, VueJS, GoLang, AWS, Terraform/Packer, Heroku, PostgreSQL, MySQL, Redis, DevOps, Servless.
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/neilhastings/
      Email: neil.hastings@gmail.com

------
poolpOrg
IT architect, lead unix system dev, R&D

    
    
      Location: France
      Remote: full
      Willing to relocate: no
      Technologies: BSD, Linux, C, Python, Go, SQL, ...
      Résumé/CV: https://github.com/poolpOrg/resume/blob/master/resume.en.pdf / https://www.linkedin.com/in/gilleschehade
      Email: gilles@poolp.org

------
dimm
Location: Budapest

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Javascript ES6, React, HTML5, CSS3 Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dimitrimarion/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dimitrimarion/)
and [https://www.dimitrimarion.com/](https://www.dimitrimarion.com/)

Email: contact@dimitrimarion.com

------
comoMagna
Location: Vancouver, BC, Canada

Remote: Okay

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Node.js, Agile (Scrum), PostgreSQL, Docker, TypeScript, C, C++,
Java, Python, JavaScript, SQL, HTML, CSS, Git, OOP, React

Résumé/CV: [https://www.osmanhajiyev.com/websiteDocuments/Osman-
Hajiyev-...](https://www.osmanhajiyev.com/websiteDocuments/Osman-Hajiyev-
Resume.pdf)

Email: osman.hajiyev@gmail.com

------
dznodes
Location: Charleston, SC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Makerspace Teacher and UI/UX Designer

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/josephmdwyer/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/josephmdwyer/)

Portfolio:
[https://www.behance.net/josephdwyer](https://www.behance.net/josephdwyer)

Email: joe.m.dwyer@gmail.com

------
JonKopp
Location: SF Bay

Remote: Open

Willing to relocate: LA, Orange County, San Diego

Technologies: Full Stack iOS

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/jonathan-
kopp/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jonathan-kopp/)

Email: jonkopp99@gmail.com

I'm looking for full time iOS positions working on an impactful product.
Please reach out to me if you think I would be a good fit to your team!

------
herve76
SEEKING WORK in ALGO CRYPTO TRADING

Latest Project: [https://bitcoinvsaltcoins.com](https://bitcoinvsaltcoins.com)

Location: Costa Rica / Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Node JS, Postgres, Vue, AutoML, TensorFlow.JS

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/hervefulchiron](https://www.linkedin.com/in/hervefulchiron)

Email: herve76@gmail.com

------
thk1
Location: San Francisco

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Javascript (ES6), React, Node, Express, PostgreSQL, Docker, AWS

Résumé/CV: Upon request

Email: taehnkim[at]gmail.com

LinkedIn: [https://linkedin.com/in/taehnkim](https://linkedin.com/in/taehnkim)

Full stack engineer with a background in Product Management. 6 years of
experience working in software teams (Tesla + startup acquired by Oracle).

------
cshah4
Location: New York

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C#, .NET/.NET Core, React, SQL Server, AWS, JavaScript/ES6, Node
(currently learning), WebPack/Babel, Solr/ElasticSearch

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1ju7MK1dXKLWhxf8GCwUPzcbm2q...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1ju7MK1dXKLWhxf8GCwUPzcbm2qEE9Zlo)

Email: clshah2@gmail.com

------
feep

      Location: San Luis Obispo, CA
      Remote: Preferred
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Mostly Python, 20 years
      Résumé/CV: On request
      Email: feepish at gmail
    

Looking for automated testing/QA position.

Language/framework/toolkit not important. If the testing tools are fun, I'll
give it a shot.

Contact me, I'll send a cover letter and resume.

thanks, rusty

------
jaesonbooker

      Location: San Francisco
      Remote: Open
      Willing to relocate: Only if it's the Caribbean or somewhere cool (Japan, maybe?)
      Technologies: Blockchain/VR
      Résumé/CV: https://docs.google.com/document/d/18QlxAOY1OH9wh7dbDaoIOFoaVAF-hqUO2gvKkdHuigg/edit
      Email: jaeson.booker@students.makeschool.com

------
kgabis

      Location: Warsaw, Poland
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: C, Python, C#, Golang, C++
      Résumé/CV: https://www.dropbox.com/s/fdyl51zntg0e656/Krzysztof%20Gabis%20cv.pdf
      Email: "k" + "gabis" + "@gmail.com"
      Github: https://github.com/kgabis

------
andbberger
Published full-stack ML engineer

Location: Bay area, CA

Remote: sure

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Scientific Python, emacs, Unix, git, docker, LaTeX, Tensorflow,
MongoDB, Redis, Kafka, Jenkins...

Resume:
[https://github.com/rueberger/cv/blob/master/slim.pdf](https://github.com/rueberger/cv/blob/master/slim.pdf)

Email: <HN username>@gmail.com

------
mpcannabrava

      Location: Brazil (currently), Europe (citizen), USA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Ruby, JS, Python, VBA, HTML, CSS
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/marcos-cannabrava/ , https://github.com/marcoscannabrava/
      Email: mpcannabrava@gmail.com

------
canadiancreed
DevOPS/Java Developer with Cloud experience looking for opportunities.

Location: Toronto, ON, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Java, Spring, SQL, Linux/BSD, Jenkins, Kubernetes, GCP, Docker,
Python

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/canadiancreed/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/canadiancreed/)

Email: creedis [at] gmail [dot] com

------
happythought
Location: Columbus, OH

Remote: Yes, preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Kubernetes, Istio, Docker, Jenkins, CICD, DevOps, Automation,
Chef, Terraform, Ansible, Networking, BGP

Résumé:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/llq36xwfw8frhg1/kevansresume.pdf?d...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/llq36xwfw8frhg1/kevansresume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: kylebe at gmail

------
mkbkn
Location: Earth

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not at first

Technologies: Direct Response Marketing | Copywriting | Salesmanship in print.

I manage & write high-converting emails including automated campaigns &
regular broadcasts. Ask me how I can get you 10-50% more revenue from the
email marketing channel.

Résumé/CV: Email me for portfolio/samples

Email: hn@fincopy.33mail.com - Subject line: "HN is awesome"

------
SlySherZ
Location: Portugal

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: not at the moment

Technologies: JavaScript (NodeJS), C/C++, Ruby, Rust, Elixir

Résumé/CV:
[https://github.com/slysherz/slysherz.github.io/raw/master/di...](https://github.com/slysherz/slysherz.github.io/raw/master/diogo-
ribeiro-resume.pdf)

Email: slysherz@gmail.com

------
cascada
Location: SE Asia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: maybe

Résumé/CV: [https://gildedhonour.co](https://gildedhonour.co)

Technologies: various, will depend on a task

Email: alex @ serendipia.email

======

I'm Alex. I'll solve your problem in building custom software for you. The
areas I mostly work with are:

* e-commerce

* security

* machine learning

* marketing

* web in general

======

My projects:
[https://gildedhonour.co/projects](https://gildedhonour.co/projects)

------
ddjobs
Location: Elgin, NE Scotland Remote: Full or Partial; only interested in 50%
to 100% remote Technologies: React, NodeJS, Postgres, MySQL, FileMaker, shell
scripting: Résumé:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/rjdyce](http://www.linkedin.com/in/rjdyce) Email:
hnjobs@dyce.com

------
dy-fi
Location: San Francisco

Remote: preferred but not necessary

Willing to relocate: Yes but only to East Coast

Resume:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1jBnsqCH7df9vx2UWyTpT66hi...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1jBnsqCH7df9vx2UWyTpT66hiJETA_ubmz8kJwm6p8VI/edit?usp=sharing)

email: dylan.finn@students.makeschool.com

------
Niksko
Location: Melbourne, Australia

Remote: No experience, but open to it

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Kubernetes, Istio, Golang, Python, AWS

Résumé/CV: [https://resume.skouf.com](https://resume.skouf.com)

Email: hello@skouf.com

Interested in building internal tooling and infrastructure platforms that help
devs go faster. Also a passionate teacher and mentor of Junior developers.

------
vibesngrooves
Location: Atlanta, GA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Gold Coast, Sydney, Melbourne, Los Angeles, San Diego,
Austin, Dallas, New York

Technologies: Full-Stack Web Development - Ruby, Rails, Javascript, NodeJS,
KoaJS, ReactJS, Typescript, Elasticsearch, Go, Rust

Résumé/CV: [http://gjmorrison.com/](http://gjmorrison.com/)

Email: freedomtoroam@posteo.de

------
atulkum
Looking for a part time NLP/Deep learning gig. Can code in c++/python. Have
experience in text summarization, question answering, NLU.

    
    
      Location: SF bay area
      Remote: Yes (only remote)
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: deep learning, NLP, pytorch
      Résumé/CV: ping me 
      Email: ping me

~~~
Vaibhavsharda
Hi Kindly mail me at Vaibhav@digimetriq.com

------
unfernandito
Location: CABA, Argentina

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, JavaScript/Nodejs, Golang, Ruby, Docker,
DockerCompose, Kubernetes, DevOps, IoT and some of truffle.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/unfernandito/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/unfernandito/)

Email: lfbu.112@gmail.com

------
wangsterj
Location: San Francisco

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Javascript (ES6), React, Node, Express, PostgreSQL, Docker, AWS

Résumé/CV: Upon request

Email: wang.justiny[at]gmail.com

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/justnwang/](https://linkedin.com/in/justnwang/)

Full stack engineer with a background in Mechanical/Electrical Engineering.

------
scotlandok
Location: Anywhere, but I'm in Malta Remote: As above :.. Technologies: Pure
JS, node from 0.x, PHP4+, React, Vue CV: Yes Email: billymcintosh@+gmail.com

Scottish, live in Malta. Worked in iGaming all my 9 years here. Getting too
old for the party lifestyle this entertainment business enthuses.

Releasing my own gaming product soon.

------
BradleyHireMe
Location: NYC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, PostgreSQL, Airflow, Various AWS tools.

Resume:[https://tinyurl.com/velqjta](https://tinyurl.com/velqjta)

Email: bradleydamato@gmail.com

I'm seeking a junior SWE/DE/SE position or paid internship where I can
continue to build my skill set. Prioritizing learning above salary!

------
cameronc56

      Location: Seattle
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Node.js, Typescript, AWS, Linux/GNU, Docker
      Résumé/CV: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1K5lrCY-3b7VJ8mjSDOJ7MP1AMlxTA9WcWXGQkSZyNgw/edit?usp=sharing
      Email: cameronc56@ymail.com

------
perryrjohnson7
Data Scientist

Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Machine Learning Libraries (NumPy, Scikit-learn, Keras,
Pandas, Turi Create), Web Application Frameworks (Flask, Dash), JavaScript,
HTML, Heroku, Google Cloud Platform, Bash, Git, MongoDB, MySQL, PostgreSQL,
API’s, Geographic Information Systems, Airflow

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/perryrjohnson/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/perryrjohnson/)

Personal site: [http://perryrjohnson.com](http://perryrjohnson.com)

Email: perryrjohnson7@gmail.com

I'm a data scientist with 3+ years experience working with early stage tech
companies and in quantitative finance. I am extremely passionate about
leveraging complex data and machine learning to solve meaningful problems.

Here are a few of my recently published projects, one of which I wrangled half
a dozen diverse APIs, built a viable machine learning model, and deployed a
working web application from scratch in order to predict "nest" locations for
Bird scooters:
[https://medium.com/@perryrjohnson7](https://medium.com/@perryrjohnson7)

------
cvhashim
Location: Minnesota

Remote: Open to remote

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Javascript, Python, Ruby, React/Angular frameworks, HTML/CSS,
Mongo/SQL, Node, Flask, Express

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/salahosman/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/salahosman/)

email: salah.inght@gmail.com

------
dworakowski
Location: Warsaw

Project types: Contract

Remote: Yes (8+ years remote experience)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: iOS, Swift, Objective-C, RxSwift, SwiftUI, CoreData,
CoreGraphics, Python, JavaScript, Node.js, React

Résumé/CV: 10+ years of experience on high-profile applications. More than 5
years of experience with Swift. Full resume available upon request.

Email: dworakowski.lukasz@me.com

------
CapnGoat
Locations: London, UK; Amsterdam, NL; Auckland, NZ; Sydney, Melbourne,
Brisbane, Perth or Adelaide, AU - or near these cities

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: HTML, CSS, JavaScript (ES6, jQuery, Backbone, AngularJS, React,
Node, CoffeeScript), PHP, Wordpress.

Résumé/CV: [https://patrickkontschak.com](https://patrickkontschak.com)

Email: hello@patrickkontschak.com

I'm looking for a job as a Front-End Webdeveloper in the aforementioned
cities. I've been working as a webdeveloper since 2010, both in Canada and
Germany. I'm a certified "Fachinformatiker Richtung Anwendungsentwicklung" (IT
expert in application development) and I made my German Abitur at a school for
Arts and Multimedia, which helped me understand the design-heavy front-end
webdevelopment.

I'm currently living in Bremen, Germany, because I've been helping my parents
renovate and now sell their old house for the past 2 years. We found a buyer
and will be moving out by Mid-March 2020. I will help my parents move closer
to my sister and then move away myself shortly after.

I'm looking for employment starting in June or July 2020.

~~~
CapnGoat
I'm a great asset to anyone's team.

I learn new things quickly.

I make friends in the workplace easily.

I share memes and various development-related links on Slack (or whatever the
company-intern messaging tool is).

I organize after-work outings (bowling, beer, sushi, fare, etc.).

I can grill burgers.

I have a beard.

I have a Switch for lunch breaks.

I'm currently doing an online course for 3D Unity game development, so my
value is going to expand into the game industry, too.

I can help out coworkers - often times as their rubber duck replacement.

I have a good taste in music.

I also have a shameful taste in music.

I'm very open about my mood. If the company is sucking the life out of me it
can be seen very easily.

I'm a 1x engineer: [https://1x.engineer/](https://1x.engineer/)

I sneeze very loudly. I'm sorry.

I take my projects serious and I will work to the best of my abilities.

I make mistakes. But we're all human. It's ok.

I will remember the mistakes I've done and avoid them in the future.

I'm very honest. I won't lie for you to clients.

I'm not crass. I know how not to talk to someone.

I'm not allergic to animals.

I don't do soccer (I tend to break things when I do sports - usually my own
bones).

I cannot work with Windows.

------
vdb7892
Location: Currently in Asia (EU citizen)

Remote: Possibly

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Linux, SQL, PHP, Laravel, Typescript, Vue.js, Node.js, Python

Email: vdb7592@gmail.com

10 years experience in architecture, management and development of high
throughput web/e-commerce applications. Interested in working with e-commerce,
fintech, and/or cryptocurrency.

~~~
imeyou
Hi there! are you open to relocating to Canada? If yes apply here -
[https://stackraft.com/job/Coinsquare/Blockchain-Security-
Eng...](https://stackraft.com/job/Coinsquare/Blockchain-Security-Engineer-
Toronto-Ontario-Canada-47)

------
jonatswin
Location: Melbourne Australia Remote: Yes Willing to Relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, Spring, REST-SOAP, RDBMS - design/SQL, ORM, Javascript,
JQuery, HTML5/CSS.

Resume: On request

Email: devatmelb@gmail.com

Github: Private repos

8+ years mostly around Java/J2EE dev. Interests in Microservices and DevOps
provisionsing scaling.

------
nikivi
Location: London, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: React/TypeScript/Go/Python

CV: [https://nikitavoloboev.xyz/cv.pdf](https://nikitavoloboev.xyz/cv.pdf)

GitHub: [https://github.com/nikitavoloboev](https://github.com/nikitavoloboev)

Email: In CV

------
mflare
Location: Germany

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No (but occasional travel/onsite is ok)

Technologies: Java (Android, SWT, Swing, JSF/PrimeFaces), C, C++, SQL
(MySQL/MariaDB, PostgreSQL, SQLite), Linux

Résumé/CV: [https://t1p.de/c8rx12](https://t1p.de/c8rx12)

Email: in resume

------
neoromantique

      Location: Central Europe
      Remote: Yes please
      Willing to relocate: Not immediately, maybe after year+
      Technologies: DevOps / Linux ; JS Stack
      Résumé/CV: https://aizenberg.co.uk/resume/david/
      Email: david.aizenberg@paranoici.org

------
wooque
Location: Serbia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Node.js, Python, Django, Twisted, Go, Java, C++, Qt, React,
Angular 1, PostgreSQL, ElasticSearch, Docker

Résumé/CV: [https://vukmirovic.org/cv.html](https://vukmirovic.org/cv.html)

Email: contact at vukmirovic dot org

------
rory_h_r
Location: California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Spark, Hadoop

Website: roryhr.com

Email: rorhr + @ + gmail.com

Résumé/CV:
[https://github.com/roryhr/resume](https://github.com/roryhr/resume)

Data scientist and engineer looking to move to Colorado. Open to remote but
would prefer onsite.

------
ResilientRyry

      Location: Boston,MA
      Remote: Open
      Willing to Relocate: Yes
      Technologies: React.js, Node.js, MongoDB, Twig, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, SASS/SCSS, Elasticsearch, TypeScript, Craft
      Resume: ryantillmanfrench.site
      email:r.tillman.french@gmail.com

------
Cbeltran
I am currently a UX/UI instructor at UC Berkley and am working as a product
manager in my free time as a contractor for the last year. I'm looking to join
a team that's big on collaboration/communication, a strong work ethic, and no
politics. (corporate culture yuk!)

Note: Looking for Full-time Positions

    
    
      Location: San Francisco (Bay Area), CA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Germany, Japan, London, US (depends on the opp.)
      Backend Technologies: MongoDB, Postgres, Node, Ruby, Ruby on Rails, Webpack, Docker(some)
      Frontend Technologies: React, JS, SQL, HTML, Bootstrap, SASS, 
      Product Management Tools: Excel, Tableau, Jira, Asana, Slack, Trello, Monday, G-Suite
      Design: Sketch, Figma, Protopie, Adobe Suite and more
      Sales: Outreach, Salesforce, Zapier, DiscoverOrg, Engagio, Docusign 
    

Résumé/CV: [https://shorturl.at/efmI4](https://shorturl.at/efmI4)

Email: alan(dot)chris(dot)beltran@gmail.com

------
lobo_tuerto
Location: México

Remote: Yes, been doing remote work for the past 10 years.

Willing to relocate: Probably not.

Technologies: Vue.js, Vuetify, D3

Learning: Elixir, Phoenix, Absinthe

Résumé/CV: [https://lobotuerto.com/curriculum-
vitae](https://lobotuerto.com/curriculum-vitae)

Email: adriandcs@gmail.com

------
joshmanders
Location: Dubuque, Iowa, USA Remote: Required, but willing to travel
periodically.

Willing to relocate: Can't due to responsibilities.

Technologies: Node.js, React, React-Native, GraphQL, Vue, TypeScript,
PostgreSQL, Docker, Microservices, Kubernetes.

Résumé/CV: Available upon request.

Email: josh@joshmanders.com

------
benjyclay
Freelance Software Developer

    
    
      Location: Willing to relocate to anywhere (Looking to travel) / Remote
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Python, Go, PHP
      Résumé/CV: Available on request
      Email: ben@benclayton.me

------
taway1123581321
Location: Singapore (EP)

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: NO

Technologies: Backend / APIs, Design, Unit Tests, Scale, Elixir, Node, Go,
PostgreSQL, ...

Résumé/CV: On request

Email: p99@fastmail.net

Experienced developer that can lead and mentor or just spend my time coding.
Get a kick out of wirting clean and maintainable code that goes fast.

------
jph
Location: San Francisco & Los Angeles

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby, Rust, Java, JavaScript, etc.

Résumé/CV:
[https://linkedin.com/in/joelparkerhenderson](https://linkedin.com/in/joelparkerhenderson)

Email: joel@joelparkerhenderson.com

------
gdiggity

      Location: Bellingham, WA
      Remote: Yes please.
      Willing to relocate: No thanks. Hawaii or NZ maybe.
      Technologies: Business/Product Manager + HTML/CSS/JS
      Résumé/CV: geoffbaron.com
      Email: geoffbaron@gmail.com

------
scktt
Location: Australia/Sydney

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: D3/Pick UniVerse Python Java JavaScript Scripting

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/scktt](https://www.linkedin.com/in/scktt)

Email: scott.newell@live.com.au

------
camilogiraldo
Location: Medellín, Col

Remote: YES - Experienced

Willing to relocate: YES

Technologies: Angular, NGRX, React/redux, node.js, bootstrap/tailwindcss,
HTML/CCSS, es6/typescript,GIT

Résumé/CV: camilogiraldo.co -linkedin.com/in/camilogiraldo91/

Email: camilogiraldo91@gmail.com

------
navyad
Location: Bangalore, India.

Remote: Yes

Will to locate: Maybe.

Technologies: python,django,redis, rabbitmq, postgres, MongoDB.

Resume: [https://navyad.github.io/](https://navyad.github.io/)

email: navyad.it@gmail.com.

Willing to work on any backend tech, No HTML and CSS.

------
scollet
Location: Austin, TX

Remote: yes/no

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: Web full-stack, Postgres, C/C++, Python

Résumé/CV: 2 years professional experience in fantasy sports machine learning
applications, casual gaming, and fintech, all full-stack and ML

Email: samuelpcollet at gmail dot com

------
thoughtpalette
Senior Front-End Engineer, Architect

Nine years of client side development experience

Location: Chicago IL

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JS, TS, CSS, HTML, SPAs, Angular, etc

Resume: By Request

Email: ${hnUserName}chris@gmail.com

Site: [https://thoughtpalette.com](https://thoughtpalette.com)

------
stefanfrede

      Location: Hamburg, Germany  
      Remote: Yes  
      Willing to relocate: No  
      Technologies: HTML, CSS, JavaScript  
      Résumé/CV: https://www.frede.io/  
      Email: contact [at] frede [dot] io

------
devkevin
Location: Dallas, Tx Remote: Open to it Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies:
JavaScript, React, Node, Express, Django, Python Résumé/CV: Will provide upon
request Email: kevindsims1@gmail.com

------
uxbyrachel
Location: San Diego

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Figma, Sketch, Invision, AdobeXD

Portfolio: [https://uxbyrachel.com](https://uxbyrachel.com)

Email: rachel@carton.pm

I'm a ux/ui designer looking for new opportunities.

------
ooooak
Location: India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: LAMP, Laravel, Node, Express, React/Nextjs

Résumé/CV: [https://ooooak.github.io/cv](https://ooooak.github.io/cv)

Email:akshay.deep0@gmail.com

------
nmagane
Location: Asyut, Egypt.

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C, Python, x86 ASM, LLVM.

Résumé/CV:
[https://files.catbox.moe/n3xysp.pdf](https://files.catbox.moe/n3xysp.pdf)

Email: nmagane@live.com

------
random42
Location: India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe.

Technologies: Python, Django, golang, React, Big Data/NoSQL

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mohitranka](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mohitranka)

Email: mohitranka@gmail.com

Developing robust and high quality software for over 10 years, focusing
primarily on the backend of the webstack. I care deeply about code quality,
its extensibility and the customers. I have spent most of my career so far
working with early stage startups, but recently worked with a listed company
and tasted the associated scale.

I am looking for a permanent (preferred) or contract remote (strongly
preferred) position as a senior individual contributor or engineering manager.

------
0x486566e7279
Location: Toronto, Ontario

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, C++, Haskell, IDA, Ollydbg

Résumé/CV: Available upon request

Email: hmadej@protonmail.com

Recent CS graduate, looking for junior positions in information security and
software development.

github.com/hmadej

------
prayerPlant_
Looking for a backend software engineer position. I'm also open to a data
engineer position :)

Location: Amsterdam

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C, Java, SQL

Résumé/CV: on request

Email: kristina_head@icloud.com

------
harlanji
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: Prefer not.

Willing to relocate: Within CA. San Diego sounds nice. Mountain View is OK.

Technologies: Clojure, Java8, NodeJS, NewSQL, Docker, RasPi, streaming video;
Eng, DevOps, Tech Lead.

Resume: Tailored to position.

Email: biz@harlanji.com

Pardon the out of the box description. I’m currently homeless and working odd
jobs, so I can’t afford a drawn out interview process. Can you treat me as
remote? I’ve been given countless flights and hotels in the past, before
coming to SF. I’ve been trying to save 2mo of runway to do a proper round of
interviews for 20 months but it’s not happening any time soon. I am a “right
wing” thinker from middle America, so your people need to be those who won’t
ostracize that. I have plentey of personal references and references in open
source and service jobs. I need a signing/relo bonus to get into housing and
some outfits before I start. I’m willing to work for minimum wage as a trial,
as $1,500/mo covers my expenses. I’ve substantial experience going back to
2003. I’ll make a resume and cover letter if you send me a job description.
Thanks.

------
NextHendrix
Seems like everyone is a data scientist or a web developer. Any FPGA guys?

------
lianmunoz
Location: Los Angeles, Ca

Remote: open

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: React, Angular, Laravel

Résumé/CV: www.hirelian.com

Email: lian@lianmunoz.com

------
chirau
Has anyone actually ever got hired from the "Who wants to be hired thread?"

~~~
bmiller2
Yes

------
dennisquicksort
Location: Cumberland, RI (Toronto, Canada)

Remote: Open to the possibility

Willing to relocate: Yes. The catch being that I have to be on a contract. I
have a valid work permit(TN) for US.

Technologies: Fullstack development. I have worked in formal roles of team
lead and 'architect' but don't mind pure development roles either. See below
for keywords and buzzwords.

Résumé/CV: Short resume: [https://bit.ly/2VLCfym](https://bit.ly/2VLCfym) ,
Really long resume: [https://bit.ly/34wDdBN](https://bit.ly/34wDdBN)

Email: dennis_quicksort-1 #at# yahoo dot com

\---------Ignore below this, these are keywords/buzzwords-----------

*Tools/languages/applications - Java (J2EE ) - Servlets, JSP, JDBC, EJB, JSF, JavaMail, Junit, ANT, Jdk, Maven, log4j, SQL, T-SQL, PL/SQL, stored procedures, cron jobs, Quartz, LINQ, HTML, HTML5, DHTML, XHTML, ASP, PHP, C#, XML, XSD, DTD, REST, SOAP, SOAP UI, Web Services (SOA), WSDL, CXF, Axis, jersey, XPath, XSLT, iText, iTextSharp, AJAX, VB6, VoIP, SIP, Windows Forms, Crystal Reports, JavaScript, CSS, CSS3, ActionScript, Flash, Object oriented programming, Optimizeit, javadoc, Popchart Java, VtigerCRM, Smarty, jQuery, JQuery UI, phpMyAdmin, ASP.NET, .NET, Visual Studio.Net IDE, NetBeans, Eclipse, VJ++, VSS, GIT, SVN, Dreamweaver, TOAD, Winmerge, Microsoft Visio, Microsoft Project, Mantis, Java on Android, Android SDK, AVD Manager, Android Emulator, Android Debug Bridge, Spring Boot,Spring JMS, Struts, EJB, Hibernate, Wireshark, Apache Camel, OSB, UC4, Clearcase, Splunk, Crucible, JMS, VB script, bash script. Active MQ. MQSeries/WebSphere MQ/IBM, , Jenkins, UrbanCode Deploy, QuickBuild, MQ MuleSoft API Designer , Apache JMeter, MuleSoft API Designer, Swagger, Okta. Databases – Oracle, SQL Server, MySQL, MS Access, SQLite. ASP.NET, .NET, Java (J2EE ) - Servlets, JSP, JDBC, EJB (Limited Experience), JavaMail, Junit, ANT, Maven, log4j, SQL, T-SQL, PL/SQL, stored procedures, cron jobs, LINQ, HTML, HTML5, DHTML, XHTML, ASP, PHP, C#, XML, SOAP, Web Services, WSDL, CXF, Axis, XPath, XSLT, AJAX, VB6, Windows Forms, Crystal Reports, JavaScript, CSS, CSS3, ActionScript, Flash, Object oriented programming, Optimizeit, javadoc, Popchart Java, VtigerCRM, Smarty, jQuery, Jquery UI, phpMyAdmin, Visual Studio.Net IDE, Netbeans, Eclipse, VJ++, VSS, SVN, Dreamweaver, TOAD, Winmerge, Microsoft Visio, Microsoft Project, Mantis, Java on Android, Android SDK, AVD Manager, Android Emulator, Android Debug Bridge, Databases – Oracle, SQL Server, MySQL, MS Access, SQLite O.S – Primarily Windows and rest Unix (AIX, Solaris, HP) and Linux (Centos / Servers and Android) Servers – Apache, IIS, Jserv, GNU Jsp, Tomcat/Clusters/Load Balancers, WebLogic, JBoss, Asterisk

------
dizone
Textio | Seattle, WA USA | Full-Time | On-Site

Selected as Washington's #1 Place to work! At Textio, we're changing the way
people write. We predict how your writing will perform based on previous real-
world results from similar documents. We have some of the largest companies in
the world as customers, and we're hiring engineers across the board to help us
solve difficult problems. We have a tight-knit, friendly, and experienced
team, an incredible product, and a bright future.

Buzzwords for Keyword Searchers: AI, NLP, Machine Learning, ReactJS, SaaS

All Textio careers -
[https://textio.com/careers/](https://textio.com/careers/) Check out our team
- [https://textio.com/team/](https://textio.com/team/)

Open Roles: Data Science Manager - Analytics, Director of Language
Engineering, Senior Frontend Engineer, Account Executive, Senior Account
Executive - Seattle, New York, Enterprise Sales Manager, Commercial Sales
Manager, HR Manager, Communications Manager, Customer Implementation
Specialist, Office Coordinator, Customer Success Manager

